# Música: versiones mejores o igual de buenas que las originales...



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Supongo que ya habrá habido un hilo semejante, pero abro uno para que podamos disfrutar de compartir versiones de canciones famosas que mejoran a las malas o que son igual de buenas (o mejores) que las buenas.

En parte, la idea, con las versiones de canciones buenas es poder escucharlas de nuevas y con un toque nuevo.

Empiezo yo:
Big in Japan depor Ane Brun:


Ruby Tuesday de los Rolling por Battiato:


Knowing me and knowing you de Abba por Angie McMahon:


Nothing breaks like a heart "de" Mark Ronson (conocida por ser cantada por Miley Cyrus) por Ten Fé:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnODW_ISPPo

Marry me, Archie de Alvvays por Flyte (ambas magníficas pero la segunda está cantada "a capella" con la voz de varios hombres):


----------



## LionelHutz (16 Mar 2022)

guns and roses knocking on heavens door (bastante mejor que la de Bob Dylan).

no te lo puedo poner, buscatelo.

PD: si mal no recuerdo, guano apes tenia una de big in japan.
PD: marilin manson tiene varias versiones mejores que la original.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Schenker (16 Mar 2022)

Efectivamente el tema ha sido ya tratado en cienes de hilos. Qué le vamos a hacer, pondré algo. La original:



Y el troleo de Ozzy:


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

Hello


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (16 Mar 2022)

En general las versiones de And One me parecen mejores que las originales de Depeche...


----------



## Schenker (16 Mar 2022)

Animo esto un poco que nos vamos a dormir. El original:



La versión:


----------



## Esflinter (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Schenker (16 Mar 2022)

Siempre sale lo mismo y tenemos que abandonar el hilo cabizbajos, lo de Ramoncin es insuperable...


----------



## Delco (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## vagodesigner (16 Mar 2022)

El programa australiano de radio Triple j (has puesto un tema antes) tiene una sección de like a versión con grupos top versionado.
Para mi la mejor es esta.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Kim Carnes se llevo el gato al agua con su versión ,ahora bien, la original de Jackie DeShannon no esta nada mal. Sobre gustos los colores.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Supongo que ya habrá habido un hilo semejante, pero abro uno para que podamos disfrutar de compartir versiones de canciones famosas que mejoran a las malas o que son igual de buenas (o mejores) que las buenas.
> 
> En parte, la idea, con las versiones de canciones buenas es poder escucharlas de nuevas y con un toque nuevo.
> 
> ...



Sera una jodida broma, oiga:


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Las dos gozaron de éxito así que sobre gustos los colores. A mi me gustan ambas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Mar 2022)

Para empezar decir que para mi una version nunca puede ser mejor que la original, si acaso llegar a estar a la altura, y este podria ser un buen ejemplo de ello:


----------



## Vellón (16 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


>



El rey del pollo vacío, joder, que pena


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Mar 2022)

En este caso, una version de una cancion que sin llegar a superarla, porque seria totalmente imposible, si logra en cambio aportarle otro toque diferente por la que merece realmente la pena:


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

George Benson - Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You. ORIGINAL

Glenn Medeiros - Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You. VERSION

Sobre gustos los colores. La versión de Glenn Medeiros gozo de mucho éxito ,aun así, yo prefiero la original de George Benson.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> *guns and roses knocking on heavens door (bastante mejor que la de Bob Dylan).*
> 
> no te lo puedo poner, buscatelo.
> 
> ...



En este caso en particular debo estar de acuerdo.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Gran versión de Frankie Goes To Hollywood. Sobre gustos los colores.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En este caso en particular debo estar de acuerdo.



¿A que caso se refiere usted?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> ¿A que caso se refiere usted?



A lo que esta en negrita, obviamente.


----------



## Disolucion (16 Mar 2022)

Puff, van a caer hostias.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A lo que esta en negrita, obviamente.



Estupendo.


----------



## fachacine (16 Mar 2022)

Lo de Vienna de Ultravox es para fusilarte


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## fachacine (16 Mar 2022)

A Leonard Cohen le han superado 2 veces, primero con "Lover lover lover":



Mucho mejor la versión de Ian McCullough:



Y por supuesto el "Hallelujah":



Superado por Jeff Buckley de manera celestial:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> La versión de Tears For Fears dejo a Bowie con la boca abierta, brutal.



Son prácticamente idénticas, no?
Yo casi prefiero cuando "violan" a la original...


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

No es que sea mejor ,que no lo es, pero si la mas original de las muchas versiones que hay pues es electrónica.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Delco (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Mar 2022)

Radiohead, desamoñando brutalmente a los Smiths.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Son prácticamente idénticas, no?
> Yo casi prefiero cuando "violan" a la original...



Prácticamente idénticas pero no iguales. La voz de Roland Orzabal es mejor que la de Bowie, y que conste que Bowie me gusta.


----------



## Delco (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Kim Carnes se llevo el gato al agua con su versión ,ahora bien, la original de Jackie DeShannon no esta nada mal. Sobre gustos los colores.



No puedes comparar la producción de una y otra. La de la tal Jackie es un 6 con suerte la de Kim Carnes es un 20 sobre 10. Joder. Escucha esos arreglos de sinte, el sonido ochentero de las baterias, la voz rasgada de Kim Carnes. En general la producción de la de los ochenta es EX QUI SI TA, es que suena a billetes por todas partes. Tanto en la parte musical como en la mezcla.

Para poner las cosas un poco en contexto rápidamente: Repetir la de Jackie te costaria unos pocos euros, porque se basa en guitarras bajo piano y poco más. Repetir la de Kim Carnes es IM PO SI BLE. Creo que de alguna canción ochentera han intentado hacer unos Re-Recordings y no suenan igual ni por asomo. Lo mismo para la de Big In Japan. Repetir esas grabaciones hoy en dia es, repito, imposible.

Y en mi opinión personal creo que la tonalidad de la de Kim Carnes es mucho más agradecida.

Joder, si es que acabo de encontrar dos versiones la que es Re-grabada y la original, juzguen usto


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (16 Mar 2022)

Conservan la simplicidad que Depeche perdió hace muchos años...


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Delco dijo:


> No puedes comparar la producción de una y otra. La de la tal Jackie es un 6 con suerte la de Kim Carnes es un 20 sobre 10. Joder. Escucha esos arreglos de sinte, el sonido ochentero de las baterias, la voz rasgada de Kim Carnes. En general la producción de la de los ochenta es EX QUI SI TA, es que suena a billetes por todas partes. Tanto en la parte musical como en la mezcla.
> 
> Para poner las cosas un poco en contexto rápidamente: Repetir la de Jackie te costaria unos pocos euros, porque se basa en guitarras bajo piano y poco más. Repetir la de Kim Carnes es IM PO SI BLE. Creo que de alguna canción ochentera han intentado hacer unos Re-Recordings y no suenan igual ni por asomo. Lo mismo para la de Big In Japan. Repetir esas grabaciones hoy en dia es, repito, imposible.



Estupendo. Con menos medios y menos tecnología, en los 70, 60 y 50 se hizo muy buena música, la canción de Jackie es un ejemplo. Que quiero decir con esto, pues que tenia mucho mas merito y mira que me gusta y mucho la música de los 80 . "No puedes comparar la producción de una y otra" Este no es un hilo para comparar la calidad de la producción de las canciones, es un hilo de versiones, nada mas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Delco dijo:


>



BRV-TAL!


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Mar 2022)

No aguanto las covers hipotensas, pero a este dios de la voz hay que perdonárselo todo.


----------



## Delco (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Estupendo. Con menos medios y menos tecnología, en los 70, 60 y 50 se hizo muy buena música, la canción de Jackie es un ejemplo. Que quiero decir con esto, pues que tenia mucho mas merito y mira que me gusta y mucho la música de los 80 . "No puedes comparar la producción de una y otra" Este no es un hilo para comparar la calidad de la producción de las canciones, es un hilo de versiones, nada mas. Aun así agradezco tu explicación amigo.



Justo por eso mismo es injusto decir que Kim Carnes se "llevó el gato al agua". La original es muy regulera. Y si no me equivoco, estoy seguro de que en el 75' eso ya debía sonar viejuno y anticuado. En cambio la de Kim Carnes suena mucho más atemporal. 

Por cierto el título del hilo es "Versiones mejores o igual de buenas que las originales..." si no es un hilo para comparar ya me dirás qué es...la de Kim Carnes no es solo una versión, es LA versión.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Ya que estamos, Lilac wine le quedó muy bien también...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Esta no hay forma de mejorarla, así que mejor tirar en otra dirección totalmente diferente...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Lord Creator - Kingston Town. Original

UB40 - Kingston Town


----------



## tv eye (16 Mar 2022)

La original es de Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya que estamos, Lilac wine le quedó muy bien también...



Es extraordinaria. El momento que describe es de una gran belleza. La versión de Buckley, impagable.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Delco dijo:


> Justo por eso mismo es injusto decir que Kim Carnes se "llevó el gato al agua". La original es muy regulera. Y si no me equivoco, estoy seguro de que en el 75' eso ya debía sonar viejuno y anticuado. En cambio la de Kim Carnes suena mucho más atemporal.
> 
> Por cierto el título del hilo es "Versiones mejores o igual de buenas que las originales..." si no es un hilo para comparar ya me dirás qué es...la de Kim Carnes no es solo una versión, es LA versión.



Me parece estupendo, es su opinión personal no general, yo tengo otra y no me voy a poner de acuerdo con usted ni le voy a dar la razón como a los tontos. Ah! Respete y sea mas comedido que yo también se de música, pero a diferencia de usted, no se lo restriego a nadie por la cara ni le doy la brasa intentando imponer mi opinión como hace usted de una manera grosera y prepotente. Aprenda a ser humilde, mientras tanto, corte el rollo conmigo, YA!!


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> guns and roses knocking on heavens door (bastante mejor que la de Bob Dylan).
> 
> no te lo puedo poner, buscatelo.
> 
> ...



Qué gran verdad lo de Marylin.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Mar 2022)

Haya paz



Inesperado Rick Astley! JA!
Virilizando a Morrissey


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

¡jajaja!, la versión de Vienna es la hostia.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


>



De las dos versiones me quedo con la de la señora negra. La chica blanca me parece inferior a la original u otras versiones.

¡No me odies y sigue aportando, que la de "Hey Jude" es güena! ¡jajaja!


----------



## Delco (16 Mar 2022)

No se si por nostalgia o qué pero la versión de Seal me parece mucho mejor que la original, de Steve Miller Band


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Efectivamente el tema ha sido ya tratado en cienes de hilos. Qué le vamos a hacer, pondré algo. La original:
> 
> 
> 
> Y el troleo de Ozzy:



Con los hilos pasa como con los humanos: unos que ya lo han vivido todo mueren y dejan paso a otros nuevos que reviven una y otra vez lo mismo que los anteriores ya vivieron. 
Y los que están ya viejunos ven a otros hacer el mismo monguer que ya se hiciera. Ley de vida, ley de foro. ¡jajaja!. ¡Gracias por aportar!

Por cierto, ¿te gusta la voz de Ozzy? A mí es una de las que más me disgustan (cada persona que conozco odia la voz de alguien del rock-heavy-metal-trash, etc.)


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Mar 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


>




LA BIRGUEN!!!


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Midge Ure lleva a su terreno el éxito country de Tom Rush. Le quedo francamente bien.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Sera una jodida broma, oiga:



¿Por qué?. He dicho que algunas de la versiones no tienen por qué ser mejores, sino que simplemente aportan algo distinto. A mí de esta canción me gustan ambas versiones.

¿Sabes de qué va la canción?. Porque el tono que le aporta la versión saca más a la luz la tristeza del tema (aunque eso la hace mucho más "obvia", claro).


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> El programa australiano de radio Triple j (has puesto un tema antes) tiene una sección de like a versión con grupos top versionado.
> Para mi la mejor es esta.



¡Cabronazo!. La iba a poner yo ¡jajaja!. Es buenísima.

Me encanta ese programa y de él sale, en parte, la idea de este hilo.

¿Has oído la canción Delete de ese grupo?. Es preciosa.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

De una cancioncilla graciosa (con un trasfondo siniestro, ciertamente) una versión dura y acojonante...y otra simpática...


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Las dos gozaron de éxito así que sobre gustos los colores. A mi me gustan las dos.



¡Ah!, las dos son una maravilla!


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Delco dijo:


> No se si por nostalgia o qué pero la versión de Seal me parece mucho mejor que la original, de Steve Miller Band



La de Seal es una versión tipo "Sade", muy elegante, y la original es más compleja. Es increíble que Seal (o quien se la haya confeccionado) haya destilado ese néctar de la canción original.
Muy buenas las dos.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

The Shirelles - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow. Original

Roberta Flack - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow 

Lobo - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Estilos totalmente opuestos. Sobre gustos los colores. Para ti @Spem in alium que se que te gustan, y para todos.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De una cancioncilla graciosa (con un trasfondo siniestro, ciertamente) una versión dura y acojonante...y otra simpática...



Esta canción era un boceto suficientemente bueno como para sacar mejorarla a poco que la toquen. ¿La original te gusta?. A mí al principio no me hacía mucha gracia pero aprendí a apreciarla.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Unas cuantas versiones de una de mis canciones favoritas de los 80, It's My Life de Talk Talk . La original es insuperable pero estas versiones no están mal. La voz de Mark Hollis fue única y maravillosa, casi de otro mundo.



La última me ha gustado un montón. La de "No doubt" la odio (odio a ese grupo, no puedo evitarlo). La más "dance" está bastante mejor de lo que hubiera pensado (le pega a la canción).
Pero te doy toda la razón: la original es una bestia imbatible. Las voces de muchos cantantes ingleses son gloriosas.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

David Cassidy - Daydreamer. Original

Cilla Black - Daydreamer 

Gino Cunico - Daydreamer


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Mar 2022)

Weird al Yankovic - Like a Surgeon - SAPO Vídeos


Video parodizando o videoclip de Like a Virgin de Madonna




videos.sapo.pt


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hello



¡jajajaja!


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Mar 2022)

No se si esta versión de Cloudbusting de Kate Bush se ha puesto ya por aquí


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La última me ha gustado un montón. La de "No doubt" la odio (odio a ese grupo, no puedo evitarlo). La más "dance" está bastante mejor de lo que hubiera pensado (le pega a la canción).
> Pero te doy toda la razón: la original es una bestia imbatible. Las voces de muchos cantantes ingleses son gloriosas.



El vibrato de Mark Hollis en esta canción, pone los pelos de punta. Que voz tan emotiva, épica, desgarradora, pasional, etc, tenia este hombre. Lastima que se fue tan joven. Gracias.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> En general las versiones de And One me parecen mejores que las originales de Depeche...



No conocía "But not tonight". Gracias por ponerla, me ha gustado mucho la original (la he buscado).

Por cierto, de la famosérrima (se merece serlo) "enjoy the silence" la de Depeche es mejor.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para empezar decir que para mi una version nunca puede ser mejor que la original, si acaso llegar a estar a la altura, y este podria ser un buen ejemplo de ello:



*No, hay canciones que son mediocrillas y que al cogerlas un buen músico (que le haya visto el potencial) se les ve lo que tenían de bueno.

De todas formas, en mi mensaje inicial dije que pusiéramos versiones igual de buenas, mejores, o versiones que aportaran una visión diferente. Una canción puede coger un sentido completamente distinto (y apreciable) en otras manos.*

Mira la versión de DMA the "do you believe in love after love" (la de Cher). La ha subido alguien por aquí.

Lo que sí podemos decir es que si alguien ha hecho una versión es porque ha considerado que era buena o tenía potencial. 

Mira, un ejemplo con la "Song to the siren". La original es una barbaridad, pero la versión de "This mortal coil" le dió un aire sobrenatural que la original no tenía y que le sienta muy bien.

La original por Tim Buckley (preciosa):


La de "This mortal coil". Yo pienso que es muy buena, tal vez a tú prefieras la original. A mí me gustan muchísimo ambas:


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para empezar decir que para mi una version nunca puede ser mejor que la original, si acaso llegar a estar a la altura, y este podria ser un buen ejemplo de ello:



Madre, qué bonita. Gracias por ponerla.

Ves, hace algo que a mí me maravilla: te permite volver a oir la canción y la letra como si fuera la primera vez.


----------



## vagodesigner (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Cabronazo!. La iba a poner yo ¡jajaja!. Es buenísima.
> 
> Me encanta ese programa y de él sale, en parte, la idea de este hilo.
> 
> ¿Has oído la canción Delete de ese grupo?. Es preciosa.



Si, los escucho bastante


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Vellón dijo:


> El rey del pollo vacío, joder, que pena



¡jajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En este caso, una version de una cancion que sin llegar a superarla, porque seria totalmente imposible, si logra en cambio aportarle otro toque diferente por la que merece realmente la pena:



Es que las canciones de Bowie son tan extraordinarias que si eres un músico decente vas a poder sacar una versión bonita.

Bowie es insuperable. Aún así, la versión es preciosa.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

De la versión country original de Skeeter Davis a la versión disco de Viola Wills.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Si, los escucho bastante



¡Ah!, entonces conoces mucho más que su "gran éxito". El cantante convierte en un tesoro lo que toca; tiene una voz (y una forma de usarla) que transmite muchísimo.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Estilos totalmente opuestos. Sobre gustos los colores. Para ti @Spem in alium que se que te gusta, y para todos.



¡Oh!, la versión está muy bien, pero es que la original se las trae.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

No le quedo mal a Faith No More esta versión del clásico de los Bee Gees.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Soy aficionad@ a la música de los 50 y 60, así que diré que Kylie Minogue lo hizo realmente bien, pero la original de Little Anthony & The Imperials era muy buena.



Me quedo con la original. La versión le quita muchos matices.

Pero por aportar tantísimo, te voy a incluir una versión más "ska" (que tal vez conoces...que sabes muuuucho de música):


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> De la versión country original de Skeeter Davis a la versión disco de Viola Wills.



¡jajaja! al principio he creído que la segunda versión era una versión de los morancos, la señora se parece al alto de los dos ¡jajajajaja!


Cris Bates dijo:


> De la versión country original de Skeeter Davis a la versión disco de Viola Wills.



¡Buahhh! cuánto tiempo sin oirla. Aquí, para mí, la versión supera a la original. ¿Para tí no?.

*@Ciudadano 0. ¿Te parece, en este caso que la original es superior a la versión?*


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Me quedo con la original. La versión le quita muchos matices.
> 
> Pero por aportar tantísimo, te voy a incluir una versión más "ska" (que tal vez conoces...que sabes muuuucho de música):



Gracias. Mucho es demasiado, algo nada mas. Y tu que, yo se que tu sabes mucho de música pillín/a. Hombre!! Johnny Nash, gran artista y gran tema, no lo conocía. Te pongo otra de Johnny Nash para que te marques un baile. Saludos.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Gran versión de Frankie Goes To Hollywood. Sobre gustos los colores.



Es una de esas canciones que, como le comenté a Ciudadano 0, si la coge alguien que sepa algo de música, no puede equivocarse porque ya está todo ahí. Es decir, que cargársela no es tan fácil.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No conocía "But not tonight". Gracias por ponerla, me ha gustado mucho la original (la he buscado).
> 
> Por cierto, de la famosérrima (se merece serlo) "enjoy the silence" la de Depeche es mejor.



Aquí sólo podemos poner videos. Pero And One en directo se come con patatas a DM...tanto en las versiones como con su propio repertorio. A Depeche se le nota que no le gusta su propia música...


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajaja! al principio he creído que la segunda versión era una versión de los morancos, la señora se parece al alto de los dos ¡jajajajaja!
> 
> ¡Buahhh! cuánto tiempo sin oirla. Aquí, para mí, la versión supera a la original. ¿Para tí no?.
> 
> *@Ciudadano 0. ¿Te parece, en este caso que la original es superior a la versión?*



Tu eres un vacilón o una vacilona. Los morancos dice ¡¡Andaaa, que no andas na!! @Roquete.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> La versión de Tears For Fears dejo a Bowie con la boca abierta, brutal.



Hostia, es que...mira que siempre sorprende que se haga una canción buena, pero esta de Bowie...la primera vez que la escuché no podía creer que alguien hubiera "fabricado" una canción semejante.

La de Tears for Fears no parece muy diferente, ¿me estoy perdiendo algo?. Si es algo sutil no sé si me voy a enterar (no me odies, no puedo evitar ser mongui).


----------



## Divergente (16 Mar 2022)

Me quedo con la versión de Bumbury 




Aquí con Hendrix


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Hostia, es que...mira que siempre sorprende que se haga una canción buena, pero esta de Bowie...la primera vez que la escuché no podía creer que alguien hubiera "fabricado" una canción semejante.
> 
> La de Tears for Fears no parece muy diferente, ¿me estoy perdiendo algo?. Si es algo sutil no sé si me voy a enterar (no me odies, no puedo evitar ser mongui).



Yo no te odio. La de Tears for Fears es brutal, incluso mejor que la original pero Bowie es mucho Bowie y su repertorio y trayectoria fueron tremendos. Una cosa no quita la otra @Roquete.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Puff, van a caer hostias.



Esta es otra de esas canciones que no tiene pérdida. Es decir, a nada que tengas voz podrías cantala "a capella" y seguiría funcionando.

Me quedo con la original (estas niñas meten demasiados efectos vocales baratillos; que no quiere decir que canten mal, pero la canción no necesita súper voz sino verdadero sentimiento.).

Y como versión me quedo con esta que incluye un coro y le da un toque un pelín distinto:
**


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Gracias. De verdad piensas que se mucho de música? Y tu que, yo se que tu sabes mucho de música pillín o pillina. Hombre, Johnny Nash, gran artista y gran tema, no lo conocía. Te pongo otra de Johnny Nash para que te marques un baile. Saludos.



¡jajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> A Depeche se le nota que no le gusta su propia música...



¡jajajajaja! eres la hostia.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Joder, lo hace él todo. Es un "genius". La versión no difiere demasiado, pero mola (pero es que, ¡qué canción!).

Edito: en el ritmo sí que hay una diferencia notable, y le da un toque especial.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Me quedo con la original. La versión le quita muchos matices.
> 
> Pero por aportar tantísimo, te voy a incluir una versión más "ska" (que tal vez conoces...que sabes muuuucho de música):



Conozco muchas versiones de Tears On My Pillow , pero esta no es una versión de la de Little Anthony & The Imperials, es otra canción. Te lo digo con respeto y sin prepotencia Roquete. Saludos.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Animo esto un poco que nos vamos a dormir. El original:
> 
> 
> 
> La versión:



¿Cuál prefieres?

A mí me gustan mucho las dos, pero cuando he escuchado la voz del de Pet Shop Boys algo se ha emocionado soberanamente (no si aplica esta expresión ¡jajaja!) en mí.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Conozco muchas versiones de Tears On My Pillow , pero esta no es una versión de la de Little Anthony & The Imperials, es otra canción. Te lo digo con respeto y sin prepotencia Roquete. Saludos.



Pues menos mal, porque no se parecían en nada ¡jajaja!. No te preocupes, no me ofendo. Si ya te digo que soy medio mongui o mongui total ¡jajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Hostia, es que...mira que siempre sorprende que se haga una canción buena, pero esta de Bowie...la primera vez que la escuché no podía creer que alguien hubiera "fabricado" una canción semejante.
> 
> La de Tears for Fears no parece muy diferente, ¿me estoy perdiendo algo?. Si es algo sutil no sé si me voy a enterar (no me odies, no puedo evitar ser mongui).



De "Ashes to ashes" escuchas esta y nunca vuelves a escuchar la del disco...


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pues menos mal, porque no se parecían en nada ¡jajaja!. No te preocupes, no me ofendo. Si ya te digo que soy medio mongui o mongui total ¡jajaja!



No pasa nada Roquete, faltaría mas. Perdona!! Que es un mongui? Soy de otra generación y no lo se roque.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Esta canción era un boceto suficientemente bueno como para sacar mejorarla a poco que la toquen. ¿La original te gusta?. A mí al principio no me hacía mucha gracia pero aprendí a apreciarla.



Escuché primero la "durilla", me llevé un sorpresón. Sí me gusta bastante la original. Estas re-lecturas siempre son interesantes...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> No se si esta versión de Cloudbusting de Kate Bush se ha puesto ya por aquí



Muy, muy buena.

Grandísima canción.


Aquí otra...¿versión?


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A Leonard Cohen le han superado 2 veces, primero con "Lover lover lover":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que, muchas veces, los arreglos musicales que tenía eran para tirarse de un puente. 

El Hallelujah es un poema (también canción) comprendido a la perfección por Jeff Buckley y transmitido de una manera muy profunda por él.

Pero Leonard Cohen, que era un poeta, creo, era más un recitador y menos un músico (las canciones tienen melodías bonitas pero no están tan bien desarrolladas ni cantadas como por músicos más profesionales).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

"Don´t you" andaba por ahí rulando y se llegó a pensar en Billy Idol. Luego hizo esta versión, de bonus en un Greatest Hits, pero ya no hay nada que hacer...es de Simple Minds para siempre.





Los mismo que con "Ashes to ashes", esta es la versión definitiva...desintegra la original.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Me quedo con la original de Tears For Fears por goleada. La de Gary Jules no me trasmite nada por mucha mística que le intenta imprimir.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Me gustan las dos, la original de Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons y la versión de Soft Cell. Buenas Noches.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> No pasa nada Roquete, faltaría mas. Perdona, que es un mongui? Soy de otra generación ,créeme, y no lo se.



Un mongui, monguer, mongolo, que te falta un verano. 

La palabra proviene de "mongólico", que es un término que se utilizaba para llamar (de forma seria) a los Syndrome de Down (por lo de los rasgos de mongolia: cara plana, ojos achinados, etc....bueno, esto lo creo, no lo sé seguro). Por lo visto los de Mongolia se enfadaron.

También se enfadaba la gente cuando llamaban "mongólicos" a los Down. Pero, creo, no era un insulto.

La palabra "mongólico" empezó a ser usada para insultar a la gente que no tiene Down pero que se comporta de forma idiota o sin inteligencia. La gente dijo que era ofensivo para los Down, pero lo cierto es que es como si a un adulto le dijeran "eres un niño" (que no insultas a los niños, solo al adulto al que le dices "niño").

Bueno, eso también es cosecha mía. La mayor parte de la gente usaba "mongólico" como quien dice eres idiota, subnormal, etc. 

De ahí, y no sé cómo, llegamos al derivado de esa palabra: "monguer", que popularizaron los de "Muchachada Nui" y que tiene un cierto tono cariñoso o gracioso y sirve para decir que alguien le falta un hervor, que comete errores, que dice tontadas (y encima se ríe y diverte con ellas, esto, también, creo que lo añado yo).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Dead Can Dance son inversioneables, pero esta me gusta bastante...


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Son prácticamente idénticas, no?
> Yo casi prefiero cuando "violan" a la original...



Sí, yo también prefiero cuando las "violan". Porque muchas veces te descubren una nueva forma de mirarla e incluso un nuevo significado para la letra.


----------



## Cris Bates (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Un mongui, monguer, mongolo, que te falta un verano.
> 
> La palabra proviene de "mongólico", que es un término que se utilizaba para llamar (de forma seria) a los Syndrome de Down (por lo de los rasgos de mongolia: cara plana, ojos achinados, etc....bueno, esto lo creo, no lo sé seguro). Por lo visto los de Mongolia se enfadaron.
> 
> ...



"TREMENDA EXPLICACION LA TUYA, AMIG@". COSAS DE LA EDAD QUE TENGO. GRACIAS.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> No es que sea mejor ,que no lo es, pero si la mas original de las muchas versiones que hay pues es electrónica.



Buenísima la versión. Esto sí que es que el artista la entiende de una forma diferente.


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Mar 2022)

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask. Original.

Michael Jackson - Behind the Mask

Eric Clapton - Behind the Mask

Yo me quedo con la original de mis queridos Yellow Magic Orchestra, Eric Clapton y Michael Jackson quedan por detrás. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

"Love will tear us apart" es sagrada, en toda la extensión de la palabra. Hay por ahí una versión, nada mala, de los Cure, pero no...sólo otro de la misma raza que Ian puede hacerla.
Está llena de dolor, tremenda.





Y lo mismo, escuchas esta versión de la BBC, cruda y contundente, y nunca vuelves a la de estudio...


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

¡Buahhh!, que buena la versión de Rammstein.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Don´t you" andaba por ahí rulando y se llegó a pensar en Billy Idol. Luego hizo esta versión, de bonus en un Greatest Hits, pero ya no hay nada que hacer...es de Simple Minds para siempre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Andaba por ahí rulando?. Pero, de quién es originalmente.


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Mar 2022)

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask (Live Greek Theatre)

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask. RM.

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask (Midnight Mix)

aniwarata. Sr. TOMANDY - Behind the Mask

LYRICS: 
Now the mask you're wearing 
Is stoney and staring 
Lines and tears 
Age and fears 
Growing old 
Passions cold 
Is it me 
Is it you 
Behind this mask, I ask 
Is it me 
Is it you 
Who wears another face 
There's nothing in your eyes 
That marks where you cried 
All is blank 
All is blind 
Dead inside 
The inner mind 
Is it me 
Is it you 
Behind this mask, I ask 
Is it me 
Is it you 
Who wears another face


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Me quedo con la original de Tears For Fears por goleada. La de Gary Jules no me trasmite nada por mucha mística que le intenta imprimir.



A mí la versión también me gusta porque me descubrió la canción (sí, ya sé que es demasiado obvia para no haberla oído antes).

Pero la original tiene mucho más carácter.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Me quito la mascara de @Cris Bates para ponerme la de @Behind the Mask. Yo me quedo con la original de mis queridos Yellow Magic Orchestra, Eric Clapton y Michael Jackson quedan por detrás. Saludos y gracias .



No conocía a Yellow Magic, pero son moloncísimos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Andaba por ahí rulando?. Pero, de quién es originalmente.



De Keith Forsey.

Aquí está la demo. Sabían que tenían un bombazo, era cuestión de encontrar un buen intérprete. Es divertida la historia.



No se ve aquí, pero bueno. Hay gente con muchísimo talento que no les suena la flauta en un grupo y se quedan por ahí haciendo canciones, produciendo...
El que produjo Nevermind de Nirvana, Butch Vig, creo que pertenecería a esa especie. Luego tocando en Garbage la batería. O Phil Thornalley, tocando el bajo con los Cure, produciendo el Pornography y escribió "Torn" de Natalie Imbruglia...


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> A mí la versión también me gusta porque me descubrió la canción (sí, ya sé que es demasiado obvia para no haberla oído antes).
> 
> Pero la original tiene mucho más carácter.



Gracias por el gran hilo señor o señora @Roquete. La verdad es que nos lo hemos pasado bien. Buenas noches amig@ y YMO.


Yellow Magic Orchestra - Technopolis

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Rydeen

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Taiso

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Insomnia

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Ballet

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Cue

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Mass

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Chinese Whispers

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Key


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Love will tear us apart" es sagrada, en toda la extensión de la palabra. Hay por ahí una versión, nada mala, de los Cure, pero no...sólo otro de la misma raza que Ian puede hacerla.
> Está llena de dolor, tremenda.
> 
> 
> ...



La voz de Ian, tan seca, tan de verdad. en la versión de la BBC.
Sí, esta es sagrada y no hay quien pueda acercarse.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De Keith Forsey.
> 
> Aquí está la demo.



¡Oh!, otro sabio de la música. Gracias.



Behind the Mask dijo:


> Gracias por el gran hilo señor o señora @Roquete. La verdad es que me lo he pasado bien, con la mascara de @Cris Bates pero bueno. Un abrazo amigo.



Buena noche. ¡Hasta más ver!


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



La versión: molonisérrima.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No te enfades conmigo @Alia del Cuchillo , yo soy como soy y a ti te respeto y aprecio. Estaba harto de algo, nada mas.



Es sano, de vez en cuando trollear un poco...


----------



## Akela 14 (16 Mar 2022)

Subo el hilo.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Delco dijo:


> No puedes comparar la producción de una y otra. La de la tal Jackie es un 6 con suerte la de Kim Carnes es un 20 sobre 10. Joder. Escucha esos arreglos de sinte, el sonido ochentero de las baterias, la voz rasgada de Kim Carnes. En general la producción de la de los ochenta es EX QUI SI TA, es que suena a billetes por todas partes. Tanto en la parte musical como en la mezcla.
> 
> Para poner las cosas un poco en contexto rápidamente: Repetir la de Jackie te costaria unos pocos euros, porque se basa en guitarras bajo piano y poco más. Repetir la de Kim Carnes es IM PO SI BLE. Creo que de alguna canción ochentera han intentado hacer unos Re-Recordings y no suenan igual ni por asomo. Lo mismo para la de Big In Japan. Repetir esas grabaciones hoy en dia es, repito, imposible.
> 
> ...



Qué aportación. Tú has sido un 12 sobre 10 (sí, una forma moña de agradecer, pero honesta).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Oh!, otro sabio de la música. Gracias.
> 
> 
> Buena noche. ¡Hasta más ver!



Entreteniéndose como mucho, de nada. 
Somos unos cuantos que nos ponemos canciones aquí y charlamos un rato sobre música, sin mucha pretensión...


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Me gustan las dos, la original de Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons y la versión de Soft Cell. Buenas Noches.



¡Me quedo con la Soft Cell! buena noche a este otro Nick... por cierto, ¿no serás, además, un@ que sabe mucho de cine?. Ya me dirás.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Entreteniéndose como mucho, de nada.
> Somos unos cuantos que nos ponemos canciones aquí y charlamos un rato sobre música, sin mucha pretensión...



Sí, pero se aprende mucho.

Yo me dedico a "robar" lo que sabéis y así tengo más alternativas de escucha musical.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Mar 2022)

Bueno. Mejorar a The Who es imposible pero aquí os dejo una buena versión

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Qué aportación. Tú has sido un 12 sobre 10 (sí, una forma moña de agradecer, pero honesta).



Bueno, bueno...como mucho sería un once sobre 10...eleven!...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Yo me dedico a "robar" lo que sabéis y así tengo más alternativas de escucha musical.



Lo que todos hacemos y seguimos haciendo. Y lo bien que lo pasamos...


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> No aguanto las covers hipotensas, pero a este dios de la voz hay que perdonárselo todo.



Me la apunto. No la conocía; muy bonita.

Cover hipotensas: ¡jajajaja!.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya que estamos, Lilac wine le quedó muy bien también...



Ambas para llevárselas "pa casa". Mañana me las escucho en el Spotifli.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



No sé si es mal gusto o no, pero me quedo con la versión.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno, bueno...como mucho sería un once sobre 10...eleven!...



¡jajajajajajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No sé si es mal gusto o no, pero me quedo con la versión.



Yo también. La original tiene su aquel, pero psé...


----------



## Schenker (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿te gusta la voz de Ozzy? A mí es una de las que más me disgustan (cada persona que conozco odia la voz de alguien del rock-heavy-metal-trash, etc.)



Pues no me parece de las mejores, le encuentro un poco cansino y monótono, sin matices. Los primeros temas de Black Sabbath los bordaba, porque los escribieron para él. Pero luego llegó Dio y lo hizo mucho mejor. Es mi opinión, claro.

En fin, pongo mi clásico de estos comparativos de covers, que todavía no ha salido en 9 páginas. La original de Joan Baez:



La versión de Judas Priest, un poco más movida:


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Bueno. Mejorar a The Who es imposible pero aquí os dejo una buena versión
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



¿Qué he hecho mal en esta vida para que no me guste "The Who"?. ¿Es por incultura, por falta de entendimiento?. Solo me gusta la facilonísima "Baba O'Riley".

¿Os gustó desde el principio o es de gusto adquirido?.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Pues no me parece de las mejores, le encuentro un poco cansino y monótono, sin matices. Los primeros temas de Black Sabbath los bordaba, porque los escribieron para él. Pero luego llegó Dio y lo hizo mucho mejor. Es mi opinión, claro.
> 
> En fin, pongo mi clásico de estos comparativos de covers, que todavía no ha salido en 9 páginas. La original de Joan Baez:
> 
> ...



Judas también tiene una versión más lenta. Me gustan mucho ambas. Dejo la lenta:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Ambas para llevárselas "pa casa". Mañana me las escucho en el Spotifli.



Yo escucharía el disco entero, con su orden y tal. Empieza por Mojo Pin, acaba con Dream brother...

Ahora que es el aniversario del Joshua Tree hay varios artículos por ahí explicando como hicieron el disco y como les costó decidir el orden de las canciones. Ahora con lo digital todo eso se ha perdido un poco y hemos vuelto a las canciones sueltas, singles y tal. Pero hay discos hechos como una obra completa.
Pasó también con el cd, que era todo del tirón. Antes se tenía en cuenta la cara A y la cara B, que canción empezaba y que canción acababa.

Del segundo de Jeff Buckley, Vancouver que buena es...


----------



## Migue111 (16 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


>



O Enrique Iglesias versionandose a si mismo
**


----------



## Hamtel (16 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Qué he hecho mal en esta vida para que no me guste "The Who"?. ¿Es por incultura, por falta de entendimiento?. Solo me gusta la facilonísima "Baba O'Riley".
> 
> ¿Os gustó desde el principio o es de gusto adquirido?.



Serás muy joven. A mi tampoco me decía mucho pero ahora me encanta. Son geniales


----------



## Genomito (16 Mar 2022)

La versión original In a gadda da vida, de Iron butterfly interpretada por Blind Guardian


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo escucharía el disco entero, con su orden y tal. Empieza por Mojo Pin, acaba con Dream brother...
> 
> Ahora que es el aniversario del Joshua Tree hay varios artículos por ahí explicando como hicieron el disco y como les costó decidir el orden de las canciones. Ahora con lo digital todo eso se ha perdido un poco y hemos vuelto a las canciones sueltas, singles y tal. pero hay discos hechos como una obra completa.
> Pasó también con el cd, que era todo del tirón. Antes se tenía en cuenta la cara A y la cara B, que empezaba y que acababa.
> ...



Gracias por el consejo, así lo haré.

Esto de los discos completos y en orden lo descubrí con Supertramp y "Crime of the Century". De hecho, ahí descubrí (solo me ha servido para ese álbum, sí, insisto padezco de incultura y mongueridad) que hay canciones menores que solo cogen sentido en un álbum completo o eso me pareció. La canción "dreamer", por sí sola, parece flojuna y sin sentido; pero oída con las demás y en orden tiene todo el sentido del mundo.

Yo no sé cuánta música habéis oído algunas personas y el conocimiento que alojáis, pero realmente es una pena que muráis y os llevéis todo lo aprendido a la tumba. 
Con los ignorantes hay menos pena; morimos y nada nos llevamos con nosotros¡jajaja!.


----------



## Schenker (16 Mar 2022)

Decía un forero que ninguna versión puede superar a la original, como mucho estar a la altura. En general coincido con esa opinión, la versión original debe tener un plus de puntos. Pero, ya que hablaba antes de Dio, reconocer que esta psicodelia es muy difícil de tragar:



Mientras que la versión de Rainbow con la tremenda voz de Dio, Blackmore a la guitarra y Powell a la batería es impresionante. Cuestión de gustos, supongo.


----------



## Genomito (16 Mar 2022)

Caruso, original de Lucio Dalla, y versión de Pavarotti


----------



## Hamtel (16 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión (cambiando a una letra más escatológica, jajaja):


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Serás muy joven. A mi tampoco me decía mucho pero ahora me encanta. Son geniales



No, soy viejoven pero hasta tener Spotify, y sobre todo en mis primeros años de mi vida solo podía contar con la música que mi padre compraba, con la radio y la tele. Una desgracia de vida.

Si no te gustaban, ¿hiciste por escucharlos más?. ¿Cómo llegaste a ponerte a escucharlo si no te gustaba?.

Voy a dormir, si me contestas, mañana seguimos la conversación.


----------



## Roquete (16 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Pues no me parece de las mejores, le encuentro un poco cansino y monótono, sin matices. Los primeros temas de Black Sabbath los bordaba, porque los escribieron para él. Pero luego llegó Dio y lo hizo mucho mejor. Es mi opinión, claro.



A mi me parece una voz feorra, lo peor de las canciones de BlackSabbath que, por otro lado, me gustan mucho. Pero tener que sufrirlo...


----------



## Genomito (16 Mar 2022)

Wild is the wind, deNina Simone, en versión David Bowie.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Caruso, original de Lucio Dalla, y versión de Pavarotti



Bonita, bonita, bonita...e italianísima (sobre todo con la voz de Lucio Dalla). Me gustan las dos, pero me parece que la voz de Lucio explica mejor la canción.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Wild is the wind, deNina Simone, en versión David Bowie.



Las dos: increíbles.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> O Enrique Iglesias versionandose a si mismo
> **



¡jajajajajaja!

Como dijo una vez Piedrahita (por cierto, se refería a Ramoncín): ?por qué tengo que pasarlo yo mal si quien está haciendo el ridículo es ese señor?


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Una de las que más se versionea:

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Mar 2022)

Bela Lugosi´s dead
La original inmortal (undead):



Esta gente que se dedicó a hacer versiones Bossa Nova de todo, con bastante buen resultado en general:



Bailable:


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, soy viejoven pero hasta tener Spotify, y sobre todo en mis primeros años de mi vida solo podía contar con la música que mi padre compraba, con la radio y la tele. Una desgracia de vida.
> 
> Si no te gustaban, ¿hiciste por escucharlos más?. ¿Cómo llegaste a ponerte a escucharlo si no te gustaba?.
> 
> Voy a dormir, si me contestas, mañana seguimos la conversación.



Hasta que te contesten...hay gente inevitable. Por ejemplo, de Pink Floyd no se puede escapar. Tarde o temprano, te entrará por la oreja algo...


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, soy viejoven pero hasta tener Spotify, y sobre todo en mis primeros años de mi vida solo podía contar con la música que mi padre compraba, con la radio y la tele. Una desgracia de vida.
> 
> Si no te gustaban, ¿hiciste por escucharlos más?. ¿Cómo llegaste a ponerte a escucharlo si no te gustaba?.
> 
> Voy a dormir, si me contestas, mañana seguimos la conversación.



Me gusta escuchar música. Soy metalero pero me gusta descubrir otras cosas. Rosalía y demás no

Como te han dicho por arriba es imposible que no te entre algo de los grandes grupos y The Who es uno de ellos. Son unos putos genios


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Original:
> 
> 
> Versión:



Tiene más mala ostia la de NMA que la de Sepultura. "I love the world" alguien la versioneaba también...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Mar 2022)

Eran metaleros, pero no eran estos...


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Mar 2022)

Siempre he tenido la impresión, aunque hace mucho que no lo escucho, que casi todas las versiones de John Fogerty superaban a las originales:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Mar 2022)

Nada mal, compañero...


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Mar 2022)

Un clásico del cine. ¿Quién no conoce esta escena? 
Mejor que la original, sin duda!


----------



## J90ose (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Celedonio (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## luron (17 Mar 2022)

Me gusta más la versión que hicieron The Carpenters (maravillosa voz que se apagó prematuramente)


----------



## luron (17 Mar 2022)

J90ose dijo:


>



Siempre me gustó más la versión de los Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## luron (17 Mar 2022)

De estas dos no puedo elegir. Me encantan ambas. Cada una a su estilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Mar 2022)

luron dijo:


> De estas dos no puedo elegir. Me encantan ambas. Cada una a su estilo.



Yo me quedo claramente con la primera, la verdad.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Una de las que más se versionea:
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



Es verdad, no sé qué demonios le da a la gente con modificarla una y otra vez.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bela Lugosi´s dead
> La original inmortal (undead):
> 
> 
> ...



La versión bailable es chulérrima.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (17 Mar 2022)

ORIGINAL 



VERSIÓN (creo que sólo lo tacaban en directo)


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Original:
> 
> 
> Versión:



Tengo oido el "Dark side of the moon", que me fue gustando más cuanto más lo escuché. ¿Qué más me recomiendas?


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Un clásico del cine. ¿Quién no conoce esta escena?
> Mejor que la original, sin duda!



¡jajajaja!.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Eran metaleros, pero no eran estos...



¿Te gusta más la versión?. Yo creo que le añade mucho (sobre todo cuando, hacia el final, empiezan a repetir "I love the world".


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Portal dijo:


> prefiero la version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta mucho que hayas puesto los vídeos cuya versión prefieres y que hayas añadido el comentario, porque hace que uno esté más atento ,no tanto por juzgar sino para abrir bien las orejas.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la impresión, aunque hace mucho que no lo escucho, que casi todas las versiones de John Fogerty superaban a las originales:





Lord Vader dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la impresión, aunque hace mucho que no lo escucho, que casi todas las versiones de John Fogerty superaban a las originales:



No la conocía. Me encanta la canción; he oído la original y me ha gustado muchísimo, pero la versión la sube de 10 a11 ¡jajaja! (esto se lo cojo a @Alia del Cuchillo, que a su vez lo ha sacado de Spinal Tap).


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno, bueno...como mucho sería un once sobre 10...eleven!...



Alia, fíjate en la nota de IMDB ¡jajajaja!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (17 Mar 2022)

a mí me gusta más esta que la original.
Una pena que solo esté en esta calidad.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

J90ose dijo:


>



¡ESte es uno de esos casos en los que ambas son la hostia!. Pero, yo, prefiero la versión. ¿Cuál te gusta más a tí?

La de los pet shop boys le aporta esa otra voz, también muy bonita, y una ligereza que, contrario a lo que se pensaría, casi la hace más sentida.


----------



## fachacine (17 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Love will tear us apart" es sagrada, en toda la extensión de la palabra. Hay por ahí una versión, nada mala, de los Cure, pero no...sólo otro de la misma raza que Ian puede hacerla.
> Está llena de dolor, tremenda.
> 
> 
> ...



La versión de la BBC es insuperable


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Celedonio dijo:


>



Con canciones tan "meneadas" como "Satisfaction", satisface (sí, broma barata, no tengo más trucos en la chistera¡jajaja!) poder oirla en otras versiones.

Pero me gusta un poquito más la de Aretha ¿y a tí?


¿Pero sabes qué versión de Otis es mejor que la original? (para mi gusto, claro, y me gusta mucho Sam Cooke):

Original de Sam Cooke:


Versión (esta canción tiene un tema que la "rudeza" de la voz de Ottis + las ¿trompetas? + ritmo alcanza mejor). Decía alguien que la versión de Sam viene del corazón pero que la de Otis viene del alma (soul)


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

luron dijo:


> Siempre me gustó más la versión de los Pet Shop Boys.



¡A mí también!


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

luron dijo:


> De estas dos no puedo elegir. Me encantan ambas. Cada una a su estilo.



¿Cuál es la original?.


----------



## fachacine (17 Mar 2022)

Sucede a veces que una canción te encanta y descubres a posteriori que es una versión, sientes una cierta decepción pero si la canción la tienes metida dentro ya no la abandonas. Me sucedió con "Like a hurricane" de The Mission, creo honestamente que supera al original de Neil Young.

La original :



La versión brutal:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo me quedo claramente con la primera, la verdad.



Yo también. La "instrumentación" mola "que te cagas" ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> ORIGINAL
> 
> 
> 
> VERSIÓN (creo que sólo lo tacaban en directo)



¡Oh!, gracias por subir esto (no sabía que hubiera versión de Led Z.)


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

¡Eh!, "Ama, ama, ama y ensancha el alma" ¿es una versión? ¿de qué canción?


----------



## fachacine (17 Mar 2022)

Y luego hay casos que a mi me descolocan, en el año 1998 sale a la venta un disco de esos que se llaman generacionales, posiblemente el mejor disco hecho en España en los últimos 25 años, obviamente hablo de "Una semana en el motor de un autobús" de Los Planetas. Su single inicial es la primera canción del disco, un trallazo brutal que se dio a conocer en el programa Siglo XXI de Radio 3. Se trata de "Segundo premio", la crónica desgarrada de una separación sentimental. Años después empiezo a leer que es un plagio de una canción francesa llamada "Promeses" de un tal Etienne Daho. La escucho y se me caen los palos del sombrajo, el plagio es tan salvaje, tan milimétrico que es que no se puede hablar ni de plagio, es una versión, pero lo sorprendente es que Los Planetas nunca la han reconocido como tal, lo cual me parece el colmo de la deshonestidad. Aún así brutalérrima la versión.

Aquí el original, bastante fofo:



Aquí la "versión" brutal:


----------



## Schenker (17 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Sucede a veces que una canción te encanta y descubres a posteriori que es una versión, sientes una cierta decepción pero si la canción la tienes metida dentro ya no la abandonas...



Tainted Love tiene más versiones que White Christmas, además de la original está la de Scorpions, Marilyn Manson...me quedo con la de Soft Cell, que marcó el comienzo del Techno Pop de los 80 y su ritmo al sintetizador ha perdurado. Cuando salió nadie sabía que era una versión de un tema de los 60.


----------



## luron (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la original?.



Pensaba que era la de The Byrds, pero parece ser que no. 





__





Turn! Turn! Turn! (To Everything There Is a Season) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 Mar 2022)

La prueba definitiva...

Original:



La versión del señor Cash:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Bueno, aunque no case, a mí me gusta saberlo (creí que estaba escrita por el Rober)


----------



## Migue111 (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajajajajaja!
> 
> Como dijo una vez Piedrahita (por cierto, se refería a Ramoncín): ?por qué tengo que pasarlo yo mal si quien está haciendo el ridículo es ese señor?



jajaja, y un comentario en el video de Ramoncin dice: "ATENCIÓN: Si reciben un email con un link que dice: "Descargue aqui toda la discografía de Ramoncin", NO LO ABRAN!!! : es un link para descargar toda la discografía de Ramoncin."


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Tainted Love tiene más versiones que White Christmas, además de la original está la de Scorpions, Marilyn Manson...me quedo con la de Soft Cell, que marcó el comienzo del Techno Pop de los 80 y su ritmo al sintetizador ha perdurado. Cuando salió nadie sabía que era una versión de un tema de los 60.



Yo también me quedo con la versión, pero la canción original es muy buena (había mucho de dónde agarrar).

Edito: he dejado la original de fondo y es molonísima. Qué buena canción (me repito, pero es porl entusiasmo).


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> jajaja, y un comentario en el video de Ramoncin dice: "ATENCIÓN: Si reciben un email con un link que dice: "Descargue aqui toda la discografía de Ramoncin", NO LO ABRAN!!! : es un link para descargar toda la discografía de Ramoncin."



¡jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

luron dijo:


> Pensaba que era la de The Byrds, pero parece ser que no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que te puede gustar (a mí me ha gustado; creo que Joan Baez intentaba cantar como esta señora que acompaña


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> La prueba definitiva...
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



¡Uy!, como empecemos con las versiones de Johny Cash...¿a cuántos deja en bragas Johny? 

A *los que no deja en bragas, les llega a la altura. Y tiene esa capacidad de que vuelvas a poder disfrutar canciones trilladas hasta la muerte.

Pongo las originales solo en los casos de canciones cuyos originales son menos conocidos.

Hasta Rebelion Song (aquí por él y por Joe Strummer!):*


*The first time I saw your face (la mejor versión de las miles que hay)


La original:


Y qué decir de* * I hung my head, deja patidifuso a Sting:*


*Una de mis canciones favoritas de Cash es una versión, una cojonuda:*


*esta era la original (que mola mucho...el final es mejor que el de Cash, pero en lo demás es mejor la de Jonhy)*


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Portal dijo:


> algunas canciones de las cuales en su dia no sabia que eran versiones de otras anteriores, es probable que de haber escuchado antes el original me hubiera gustado mas que la posterior , en la mayoria de los casos , en otros me costaria mas decidirme



En todo te doy la razón menos en lo de Phil Collins (me gustan igual ambas),pero sobre todo...¿Take That?, ¿qué hace en este hilo? ¡jajajaja!.

Es broma, a cada uno le gusta lo que le gusta, pero Dios cómo los odio de toda la vida.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Delco dijo:


>



¡jajajajaja!, se me había pasado esto (algunos mensajes me salen tarde) . Es buenísima.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Portal dijo:


> no, en serio, me gustan varias canciones de take that, pero es que robbie es probablemente el cantante que mas canciones tiene que me gustan de las dos ultimas decadas, al margen de la ñoneria, letras infantiles, a mi lo que mas gusta de las canciones es la melodia, y por eso tambien me gustaban bastantes canciones de los hombres g, obviando las estupideces de niñas de colegios de monjas
> 
> the road to mandalay de robbie es una de mis top tens absolutas
> 
> ...



Es que Take That, según teoría mía conspiranoica, parece ser una plataforma para dar a conocer a Robbie, que es el único que se salva.

Por cierto, sí que le gustaban a Phil Collins las "Supremes", no recordaba estas canciones y ahora me doy cuenta. ¡jajaja!

Gracias por descubrirme la canción "Road to Mandalay". 

¡Con las tres!. Dios, qué elegancia y tranquilidad la de Ella, qué fuerza la de Janis y qué "no sé qué que nadie más tenía" de Billie Holiday.

Unos cuantos puntos por debajo (bastantes, te dejo esta otra voz -no versión, porque musicalmente no aporta nada-) está la versión de Scarlett Johansson. La de la foto no sé quién mierdas es ¡jajaja!



La voz es majeta pero te va a hacer apreciar más el sostenido de Ella (bueno, es que ademá, Ella sabe cantar Jazz, que no parece fácil). Añado otra versión de Ella (que se oye un poquito mejor, para que podamos apreciar eso que te digo de sostener las notas, que Scarlett hace como puede) Esta versión que empieza lento y se pone dicharachera al final).


----------



## TALEBIANO (17 Mar 2022)

Versión:


Original:


----------



## TALEBIANO (17 Mar 2022)

Vs


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo te quedas con el "solete" de guitarra del minuto 1.43?...bunderful!


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Erasure versiona el tema Solsbury Hill de Peter Gabriel. Estilos muy diferentes así que sobre gustos los colores.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Versión:
> 
> 
> Original:



Tengo la impresión de que si alguien hiciera una versión intermedia (entre las dos) saldría la mejor de las versiones de esta canción. A tí, ¿cuál te gusta más?.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Erasure versiona el tema Solsbury Hill de Peter Gabriel. Estilos muy diferentes así que sobre gustos los colores.



¡Buengiorno!


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

De nuevo Erasure. Esta vez hacen una versión del clásico de Buddy Holly & The Crickets : True Love Ways.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (17 Mar 2022)

Por poner algo poco conocido. El original y la versión que hizo el gran Martin Gore para su albúm de covers Counterfeit:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Alien Sex Fiend versiona en plan siniestro un tema de Bowie que a mi me gusta mucho. Yo me quedo con el original.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Annie Lennox y Al Green versionan el tema Put A Little Love In Your Heart original de Jackie DeShannon. La versión fue parte de la banda sonora de la película, Los fantasmas atacan al jefe.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Versión disco de la cantante Gilla, del tema Bend Me Shape Me original de The American Breed.


----------



## TALEBIANO (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que si alguien hiciera una versión intermedia (entre las dos) saldría la mejor de las versiones de esta canción. A tí, ¿cuál te gusta más?.



La primera. Te da un buen subidón.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Cher - The Shoop Shoop Song (It's in His Kiss)

Betty Everett - The Shoop Shoop Song (It's in His Kiss)

Merry Clayton - The Shoop Shoop Song (It's in His Kiss)

Cher versiono con mucho éxito la canción The Shoop Shoop Song (It's In His Kiss) que canto primero, Merry Clayton y Betty Everett con mas éxito, porque? No lo se.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Dr. Hook versionando uno de los grandes temas de Sam Cooke, Only Sixteen.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Andy Williams hizo la mejor versión con letra, siendo todo un éxito en el año 1962 , de esta preciosa canción instrumental compuesta por Max Steiner y dirigida por Percy Faith & His Orchestra. La versión original formo parte de la banda sonora de la película A Summer Place (1959) Esta maravillosa canción tanto en la versión original instrumental como en la cantada por Andy Williams, la he escuchado en unas cuantas películas de carácter sobrenatural, sobre todo de fantasmas y demonios. Porque? No lo se. Buenas Tardes.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Portal dijo:


> no sabria cual elegir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Buenísima selección! y con los comentarios de qué prefieres; como diría Esty Quesada: ¡YAS!


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Por poner algo poco conocido. El original y la versión que hizo el gran Martin Gore para su albúm de covers Counterfeit:



¿La original es la primera?.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Portal dijo:


> esta tampoco sabia que era una version, de hecho no recuerdo como me llegue a enterar o como se me dio por buscar, creo que fue buscando las letras.
> estoy pensando que de algun modo es un pequeño fraude que los versionadores no adviertan que estan usando el material artistico de otros anteriores,
> 
> no se como ira el tema de repartirse ganancias, royalties, derechos, pero como minimo seria deseable que al comienzo de un clip se pusiera , aunque sea a modo de homenaje , a los autores o interpretes originales, de ese modo tambien ganarian visitas y muchos conoceriamos discografias con otras canciones que tambien podrian gustarnos
> ...



La versión de Hang out to your Ego es un 10. La de los besos dulces como la miel también está muy bien y me gusta más que la original.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿La original es la primera?.



sí


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> sí



¡Ah!, es la que más me ha gustado.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (17 Mar 2022)

Mejor que la de Daft Punk


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de The Bobby Fuller Four 

Versión de The Clash


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de Todd Rundgren 

Versión de Yukihiro Takahashi

Versión de Mood Six


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Paro y así dejo a los demás poner, jajaja.

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Lesley Gore - It's My Party. Original.

Dave Stewart & Barbara Gaskin - It's My Party


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de ABBA

Versión de Blancmange


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night. Original

The Stranglers - All Day And All Of The Night


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

The Beatles - Day Tripper. Original

Whitesnake - Day Tripper


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Va. Una más  

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

@Portal


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de Zager And Evans

Versión de Visage


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

The More I See You. Canción compuesta y escrita por Harry Warren y Mack Gordon en los años 40, la versión de mas éxito fue la de Chris Montez.


Chris Montez - The More I See You. Original

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - The More I See You


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de Metro 

Versión de David Bowie


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original de Tarrega, por Yepes:


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 Mar 2022)

La original:



La del talentoso C. Pohl:


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Roxy Music - Same Old Scene. Original.

Roxy Music - Same Old Scene (Glimmers Remix)

Ministry - Same Old Scene

Cicada - Same Old Scene


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Mar 2022)

El 'Get it on' de T-Rex revisitada por The Power Station.
Un puto trallazo.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de Talk Talk

Versión de Placebo


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Mar 2022)

La versión que Ginger Root hace de 'Dress Down', de Kaoru Akimoto


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La de Cyndi Lauper



La de Celinde Dion



La cancion fue escrita para Roy Orbison, pero a Cyndi le encantó y la publicó primero.


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La de Cyndi Lauper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué gran cantante es Cyndi Lauper. Tiene una voz privilegiada, una lástima que no haya tenido tanto éxito como la petarda de Mariah Carey


----------



## Schenker (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Original de Zager And Evans
> 
> Versión de Visage



De ésta me gusta más la versión de Futurama


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La versión de Overkill:



La original:


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Mar 2022)

Si alguien era capaz de hacer versiones como si fueran canciones suyas, ése era Robert Palmer.
Aquí con el 'Mercy, mercy me' de Marvin Gaye. Me cuesta decidir si me quedo con el original o la versión.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de Pino Donaggio.

Versión en ingles de Dusty Springfield.






Racey - Kitty. Original

Toni Basil - Hey Mickey


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original: 



Radio Futura la adaptaron y está dedicada a Alaska


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Mar 2022)

Lisa Stansfield versionando a su admirado Barry White


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de Badfinger.

Versión de Harry Nilsson.

Original de Gino Paoli.

Versión de Ornella Vanoni. 

Versión de Monica Mancini (Ghost Ship Soundtrack)


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 Mar 2022)

La insulsa original:



Transformada en canción protesta por ese genio incomprendido llamado Pingüino:


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de Brian Hyland

Versión de Bobby Vinton


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La original:



Esto nunca fue una versión, sino un plagio, una fotocopia sin personalidad, sin acritud.


----------



## Schenker (17 Mar 2022)

Aviso que estamos llegando al límite de capacidad del servidor del foro.

Original de The Exciters:



Versión de Vonda Shepard para la serie Ally MacBeal, que NO iguala al original:



Versión de Linda Ronstadt que yo diría que supera al original:


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:



Versiones hay muuuuuuchas.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original de, Paul Mauriat - Love Is Blue. Original

Versión en francés de, Vicky Leandros - L'amour Est Bleu

Versión en ingles de, Marty Robbins - Love Is Blue

Original de Wilson Pickett

Buena versión de Roxy Music


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:



Hay muchas versiones


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajaja! al principio he creído que la segunda versión era una versión de los morancos, la señora se parece al alto de los dos ¡jajajajaja!
> 
> ¡Buahhh! cuánto tiempo sin oirla. Aquí, para mí, la versión supera a la original. ¿Para tí no?.
> 
> *@Ciudadano 0. ¿Te parece, en este caso que la original es superior a la versión?*



No, me quedo con la version disco.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Aviso que estamos llegando al límite de capacidad del servidor del foro.
> 
> Original de The Exciters:
> 
> ...



Pues entonces yo lo dejo con estas extraordinarias versiones de estos clásicos.



The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night. Original

The Stranglers - All Day And All Of The Night



John Leyton - Johnny Remember Me. Original

Dr. John Cooper Clarke, Hugh Cornwell - Johnny Remember Me


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Mar 2022)

Esta versión de los de 'I never can say goodbye' de Gloria Gaynor hecha por The Communards me gusta más que el original


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

Quizá el mayor exito de Thalia




Raphael y la maravillosa Rita Pavone



La original


----------



## Schenker (17 Mar 2022)

¿Quién hablaba antes de Rod Stewart?

La versión de Have you ever seen the rain, no diré que supera al original (no soy tan hereje) pero tampoco desmerece mucho:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

Del grupo Love y su tema de 1967 "Alone Again Or":



Esta buenisima version en castellano de German Coppini:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

De este iconico tema de The Smiths, "There is a light that never goes out":

 

Mikel Erentxun tambien hizo una mas que decente version en castellano:


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

Es tan buena como la original:


----------



## Euler (17 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Efectivamente el tema ha sido ya tratado en cienes de hilos. Qué le vamos a hacer, pondré algo. La original:
> 
> 
> 
> Y el troleo de Ozzy:




¡BROOOOOTAAAAAALLLLL!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> La insulsa original:
> 
> 
> 
> Transformada en canción protesta por ese genio incomprendido llamado Pingüino:



Muy buena.


----------



## Euler (17 Mar 2022)

Delco dijo:


>



¡BROOOOOTAAAAAALLLLL!


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

La original:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Por qué?. He dicho que algunas de la versiones no tienen por qué ser mejores, sino que simplemente aportan algo distinto. A mí de esta canción me gustan ambas versiones.
> 
> ¿Sabes de qué va la canción?. Porque el tono que le aporta la versión saca más a la luz la tristeza del tema (aunque eso la hace mucho más "obvia", claro).



A mi la version no me aporta nada, mas bien al contrario.


----------



## Delco (17 Mar 2022)

Esta la trajo aquí @Behind the Mask o @Alia del Cuchillo creo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

La cancion "Il cielo in una stanza", una de las mas versionadas de la musica melodica italiana, fue compuesta por Gino Paoli, pero quien primero la grabo, canto y popularizo fue la cantante Mina:



Aunque a mi me gusta mas la version inmediatamente posterior grabada por su propio autor, porque ademas se nota mientras la canta, que la compuso inspirandose en su propia vivencia personal:



Spoiler



Paoli relató que el tema se inspiró en una relación de una noche con una prostituta:


> Quería describir el instante en que estás en la cama con una mujer, acabas de hacer el amor, y percibes en el aire una especie de magia, que no sabes de dónde viene y se desvanece de golpe. En ese momento entiendes que no eres nadie, pero en tu alma existe el mundo entero. Naturalmente no podía poner en el texto el punto central de la historia —el acto sexual—. Y empecé a darle vueltas, hablando de rumores de la calle, de las paredes... un itinerario en espiral, donde triunfaba lo que no se dice.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi la version no me aporta nada, mas bien al contrario.



Pero, respóndeme. ¿Sabes de qué va la canción? ¿Conocías bien la letra?.

Entiendo que pueda gustarte más, pero a mí me permitió ver que la letra era muy bonita y preguntarme de qué iba. Era una canción que tenía muy pasada por alto.


----------



## Mephistos (17 Mar 2022)

La Smooth Criminal de Alien Ant Farm:


está mil veces mejor que la original:


La Enjoy the Silence de Anberlin:


está mil veces mejor que la original:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Molly's lips

Original: 


Versión (mejor):


----------



## Mephistos (17 Mar 2022)

La Take On Me de Reel Big Fish:


está mil veces mejor que la original:


La Summertime Blues de Blue Cheer:


está mil veces mejor que la original:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Original:
> 
> 
> Versión:



Y esta versión qué te parece (a mí es la que más me gusta):


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La original:



Mira que soy fan del tito Mike, pero lo único que ha hecho en esa versión es el gilipollas.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Original:
> 
> 
> Versión:



Esta es una de las canciones con mejor ánimo y más guay de la historia.
¿Cuál te gusta más?.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Y esta versión qué te parece (a mí es la que más me gusta):



Es muy buena


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> La Smooth Criminal de Alien Ant Farm:
> 
> 
> está mil veces mejor que la original:
> ...



No será que le tienes asquito a la original de Depeche (de tan reventada que la tienen). A mí la original me parece que expresa exactamente lo que dice con las palabras. 
Dicho esto, la versión está "requeteelbien" y me la subo en el espotifí.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> La Take On Me de Reel Big Fish:
> 
> 
> está mil veces mejor que la original:
> ...



¿La versión "unplugged" de A-ha te gusta todavía menos que la original? 
"Say after me its no better to be safe than sorry", la primera vez que me dí cuenta de que decía esto fue en esta versión.


----------



## Mephistos (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿La versión "unplugged" de A-ha te gusta todavía menos que la original?
> "Say after me its no better to be safe than sorry", la primera vez que me dí cuenta de que decía esto fue en esta versión.



Qué bajón de vídeo, madre mía. Como te puedes imaginar por mis posts, me va más lo cañero.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Original de The Bobby Fuller Four
> 
> Versión de The Clash



Me ha encantado la original, pero la de The Clash...es que tenían una capacidad para dar un ánimo y una energía como pocos.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Breaking the law:

Judas


Manolo Kabezabolo:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Paro y así dejo a los demás poner, jajaja.
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



¡Buenísima la versión! ¡jajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Original de ABBA
> 
> Versión de Blancmange



Y el vídeo de él cuenta la parte (en imágenes) del hombre en la historia, ¿verdad?


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Muy trillado, pero igualmente lo pongo. Las dos buenórrimas, aunque me gusta más la original

Crying de Roy Orbison:


Versión en español de "Mullholand Drive", a capella que te deja en el sitio:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Y el vídeo de él cuenta la parte (en imágenes) del hombre en la historia, ¿verdad?



Sabe dios. Te gusta Valencia y las fallas? Te gusten o no, Blancmange - Don't Tell Me para que sean pares. Es solo una canción, nada mas. Saludos Roquete.

Blancmange - Don't Tell Me


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

I don't wanna grow up. Otra obvia, pero que nos demuestra que siempre se puede dar otra buena vuelta a una canción de por sí tremenda.

Original


Versión:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Sabe dios. Te gusta Valencia y las fallas? Te gusten o no, Blancmange - Don't Tell Me para que sean pares. Es solo una canción, nada mas. Saludos Roquete.



Que sí, que me juego la cabeza que hacen eso. En la original se ve la parte de ella, y en la versión la parte del hombre (lo revisaré porque me han gustado mucho las dos).


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La original:



¿Te quedas con la original?. Yo sí. Me gusta muchísimo como cantaba este hombre y su música.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill. Original.

Georgia - Running Up That Hill

Kim Petras - Running Up That Hill

Meg Myers - Running Up That Hill


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Muy trillado, pero igualmente lo pongo. Las dos buenórrimas, aunque me gusta más la original
> 
> Crying de Roy Orbison:
> 
> ...



La original, escrita por Roy para Cyndi:


Versión del propio autor:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Una muy buena para estas horas. Si no la conocéis, no dejéis de oirla, es una canción bien bonita.

Se parecen mucho, pero la versión es más ensoñada:

Hey moon!

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> La original, escrita por Roy para Cyndi:
> 
> 
> Versión del propio autor:



Las dos de 11 sobre 10.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Marvin Gaye - What's Going On. ORIGINAL

Cyndi Lauper - What's Going On. VERSION


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Original.
> 
> Versión.
> 
> Version.



¡Uohhh! la última versión!


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Robert Knight - Everlasting Love. ORIGINAL

Love Affair - Everlasting Love. VERSION

Sandra - Everlasting Love. VERSION


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Qué gran cantante es Cyndi Lauper. Tiene una voz privilegiada, una lástima que no haya tenido tanto éxito como la petarda de Mariah Carey



Una de las voces más bonitas del mundo de la música, La María no le llega a la suela de los pies.

Pero bueno, sí que tuvo súper éxito. Otra cosa es que se quedara anclada (no sabemos la razón) entre los 80-90.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> De ésta me gusta más la versión de Futurama



¡jajajajajajaja!


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Tres canciones de un grupo olvidado por el tiempo, Delegation. Funk, Disco, Soul para escuchar o bailar.


Delegation - You And I

Delegation - Darlin' (I Think About You)

Delegation - Put A Little Love On Me


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Original de Pino Donaggio.
> 
> Versión en ingles de Dusty Springfield.
> 
> ...



Subo la apuesta:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

The Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed. Original por poco.

Fun Boy Three - Our Lips Are Sealed. Versión por poco.


----------



## Lake (17 Mar 2022)

Dos estupendas versiones de un tema . Primero del autor , seguido de otra excelente de Joe Cocker


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Original de Badfinger.
> 
> Versión de Harry Nilsson.
> 
> ...



Oh, gracias por la versión original de Badfinger!


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Subo la apuesta:



Toma rey!!

Elvis Presley - Bridge Over Troubled Water (LIVE)

Elvis Presley - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Studio Version)

Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Portal dijo:


> no sabia que la de mclan era un cover, crei queu era un homenaje a la de bowie, si sabia que otra de rod steward lo era, aunque sean buenos me parece algo injusto que un grupo triunfe gracias al trabajo de terceros, maxime cuando sus canciones mas conocidas, y sobre todo el primer exito resulta que eran de otros, sin desmerecer su trabajo, talento y otras buenas canciones que tienen



Y encima te la machacan en la radio sin darle oportunidad a la original.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight. ORIGINAL

Tight Fit - The Lion Sleeps Tonight. VERSION


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Toma rey!!
> 
> Elvis Presley - Bridge Over Troubled Water (LIVE)
> 
> ...



¡jajajaja! Cómo mejoró con el tiempo ¿verdad?. Ese toque Elvinesco en la voz de los últimos tiempos era mejor.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight. ORIGINAL
> 
> Tight Fit - The Lion Sleeps Tonight. VERSION



La versión es muy maja, pero he de decir algo terrible, la original es una de mis canciones favoritas de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Timekiller (17 Mar 2022)

TimeKiller reinterpretado por And One:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> La Take On Me de Reel Big Fish:
> 
> 
> está mil veces mejor que la original:
> ...



Osti tú, es que la versión original es una maravilla, lo tenían dado para hacer algo cojonudo al llevártelo al sonido de otra época (¡con ese sonido de batería!).

Me refiero a Summertime Blues, perdón, que no lo dejé claro.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original.

Version.

Version.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Qué bajón de vídeo, madre mía. Como te puedes imaginar por mis posts, me va más lo cañero.



¡jajajaja!, lo suponía. Yo soy bastante más pusilánime.


----------



## Timekiller (17 Mar 2022)

Animal (Fuck Like A Beast - W.A.S.P. Cover) reinterpretado por Siebenbürgen:


----------



## Timekiller (17 Mar 2022)

Destillat de Das Ich remezclado por VNV Nation:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La versión es muy maja, pero he de decir algo terrible, la original es una de mis canciones favoritas de todos los tiempos.



Terrible porque? Sobre gustos los colores Roquete. Yo también prefiero la original. La versión pego fuerte en los 80 con bastante éxito.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Mira que soy fan del tito Mike, pero lo único que ha hecho en esa versión es el gilipollas.



¿porqué?

Es una gran cancion y fue todo un éxito.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Terrible porque? Sobre gustos los colores Roquete. Yo también prefiero la original. La versión pego fuerte en los 80 con bastante éxito.



¿Una de las canciones favoritas de una persona?...con toda la música que hay en el mundo ¡jajaja!


----------



## Timekiller (17 Mar 2022)

The Sun always shine on TV de A-ha versionado por Atrocity:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Destillat de Das Ich remezclado por VNV Nation:



¡Vibrante!!

He ido a escuchar la original (que no la conocía) y me parece mejor esta versión. ¿A tí también?


----------



## Timekiller (17 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Vibrante!!
> 
> He ido a escuchar la original (que no la conocía) y me parece mejor esta versión. ¿A tí también?



Yo conocí primero la remezcla antes que la original. Sí, me gusta más la remezcla.


----------



## Timekiller (17 Mar 2022)

Summer Night City de AbbA interpretado por Therion:


----------



## Timekiller (17 Mar 2022)

Este es bueno: el Viva España de Manolo Escobar en alemán, por Heino:


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La original:



Oye, Kano y los Bulldogs están muy bien.


Hermericus dijo:


> Es tan buena como la original:



Se parecen muchísimo...y los dos bailan como mongolos ¡jajaja!


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

No es que sean igual que la de The Tokens, pero tienen ese aire tropical ,o eso me parece a mi.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La cancion "Il cielo in una stanza", una de las mas versionadas de la musica melodica italiana, fue compuesta por Gino Paoli, pero quien primero la grabo, canto y popularizo fue la cantante Mina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡El que decía que la versión no puede superar al original!¡jajaja!
Preciosa la versión de Paoli (tiene mucha más verdad tanto en la voz como en la música).


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Este es bueno: el Viva España de Manolo Escobar en alemán, por Heino:



¡jajajajaja! ¿cómo puede ser eso posible?


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original

Version

Versión


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No es que sean igual que la de The Tokens, pero tienen ese aire tropical ,o eso me parece a mi.



¡Ay!, la primera es gloriosa.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿porqué?
> 
> Es una gran cancion y fue todo un éxito.



Si preguntas esto, es que no la has escuchado. 
La original es buenísima. La versión de Mike, una mierda, un despropósito, no ha entendido nada. No tiene sentido, no pega el sonido sintetizado y la electrónica. 
La misma mierda que hizo con Tárrega. 
Cuando Mike hace mierda, se dice, y punto. 
Y ojo, yo soy uno de los mayores fans de Oldfield, pero su mierda, es mierda mala.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Mar 2022)

Original.

Version.

Version.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


>



¿La última es una versión o es la original?

Todo lo que has puesto es de primera, y la primera versión es preciosa.


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Original.
> 
> Version.
> 
> Version.



No la recordaba, qué bonita (en las tres versiones).


----------



## Behind the Mask (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Ay!, la primera es gloriosa.



Me tengo que marchar. Dejo unas cuantas canciones para mi extraordinarias, aunque sobre gustos los colores ¡Hasta vaya usted a saber!




The Spiral Starecase - More Today Than Yesterday

Jimmy Soul - If You Wanna Be Happy

The Cowsills - The Rain, The Park & Other Things

Darlene Love - (Today I Met) The Boy I'm Gonna Marry

Johnny Maestro & The Crests - The Angels Listened In

Connie Francis - Al Di Là

The Vogues - My Special Angel

Brenda Lee - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)

Ronnie Dyson - Just Don't Want To Be Lonely

The Happenings - See You In September


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Se parecen, pero van a distinta velocidad.

An eye for Optical Theory:

La original, algo más lenta:


Versión (merece la pena ver el vídeo con los músicos)


----------



## Lester_33 (18 Mar 2022)

Ciclos (1974)

La obra maestra del prog español


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Obra de Schubert cuya apertura sirve para abrir una obra actual.

La pieza de Schubert (es corta, no la hagáis asquitos, y lo más importante es coger cómo suena la melodía principal).


La obra actual que coge esa tonada para construir una canción distinta, pero también tranquila y muy bonita:


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> ¿Fiume azzurro de Mina Mazzini? Según la wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. La original es muy bonita (me gusta más que la de Mónica Naranjo).


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

Tenemos esta mítica canción:


Pues Spiderbait hizo una versión, y yo las disfruto las dos igualmente:


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

La versión que sacó Gregorian de Engel me parece bastante mejor:


que la original, que tiene ese silbidito tan cutre, y ruiditos electrónicos y mierdas:


Y por supuesto, ésta:


es bastante mejor que ésta:


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

La de Metallica:


mil veces mejor que la Thin Lizzy


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

Supernaut, me gustan las dos, la versión y la orignal:


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

Ésta está mejor: 


que la mariconada original:


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> La versión que sacó Gregorian de Engel me parece bastante mejor:
> 
> 
> que la original, que tiene ese silbidito tan cutre, y ruiditos electrónicos y mierdas:
> ...



Es que Rammstein, aunque no lo parezca, también tienen un corazoncito pusilanimito (lo descubrí cuando oí "ohne dich", que, por cierto, me gusta).

De 99 globos rojos me gustan ambas versiones, aunque es cierto que le va muy bien que vaya todavía más rápido que la original.


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> La de Metallica:
> 
> 
> mil veces mejor que la Thin Lizzy



¡Oh!, ahora sí que quedamos enfrentados de por vida!. La original es mil veces mejor!!!! ¡jajaja!


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (18 Mar 2022)

La original del tío Vicente:



La versión friki de una leyenda de la noche madrileña:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Te gusta más la versión?. Yo creo que le añade mucho (sobre todo cuando, hacia el final, empiezan a repetir "I love the world".



No, la original siempre. Es una gran canción en directo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

Stiv Bators y los suyos haciendo una versión inolvidable (o no) de "Like a virgin".


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

Ha crecido el hilo, pero seguro que esta versión de Paradise Lost no está...simpaticona, sin mucha más historia.


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Breaking the law:
> 
> Judas
> 
> ...



No sabía que existía esto. Mis dies.


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ha crecido el hilo, pero seguro que esta versión de Paradise Lost no está...simpaticona, sin mucha más historia.



La original es insuperable (a mí me parece hermosa hasta reventar; ojalá no la hubieran sobado tanto y pudiera oirla de primeras después de muchos años sin oirla). Una vez más, la versión está bien porque la canción es tan bonita que un músico que sea tan solo un poco decente no puede destruirla.


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

Esto:


supera a esto, claramente:


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Esto:
> 
> 
> supera a esto, claramente:



¡¡Nooooo!!!!! 

Hace poco oí a un neurólogo decir que cada persona tiene una especie de "ritmo interno" que hace que se sienta mejor con cosas con situaciones o cosas externas que se adaptan a ese ritmo.

Tú tienes en tu interior un coche de fórmula 1, yo un triciclo o un tacatá ¡jajajaja!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Pienso que la siguiente versión

mejora la original de Dolly Parton



If I should stay
I would only be in your way
So I'll go, but I know
I'll think of you every step of the way

And I will always love you
I will always love you
You, my darling, you

Bittersweet memories
That is all I'm taking with me
So goodbye, please, don't cry
We both know I'm not what you, you need

And I will always love you
I will always love you, oh

I hope life treats you kind
And I hope you'll have all you've dreamed of
And I wished you joy and happiness
But above all this, I wish you love

And I will always love you
I will always love you
I will always love you
I will always love you
I will always love you
I, I will always love you, you

Darling, I love you
I'll always, I'll always love you



Si yo me quedara
Solamente estaría en tu camino
Pues, me voy pero sé
Pensaré en ti
En cada paso del camino

Y yo siempre te amaré
Siempre te amaré
A ti mi amor a ti mmm
Recuerdos agridulces
Es todo lo que me llevo
Pues adiós, por favor no llores
Los dos sabemos que no soy lo que tu, tu necesitas
Y yo siempre te amaré
Siempre te amaré, te amaré

Espero que la vida te trate bien, y espero que tengas
Todo lo que soñaste
Y te deseo alegría
Y felicidad
Pero por sobre todo, deseo que ames

Y yo siempre te amaré
Siempre te amaré
Siempre te amaré
Siempre te amaré
Siempre te amaré
Siempre te amaré...
Tu, cariño, te amo
Yo siempre, siempre te amaré...


----------



## feps (18 Mar 2022)

Eloise.


. Tino Casal: «la versión que hice creo que merece mucho la pena escucharla y yo creo que va a tener cierta repercusión.» .




n0sce.com


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Esta interpretación de Dolly Parton con Kenny Rogers

me gusta más que el orinal de Bee Gees


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Interesante versión, aunque ya no haya letra

sobre la de Boney M


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

First Cut Is The Deepest interpretada por Rod Stewart

mejora, en mi opinión, la original de Cat Stevens,


----------



## Hermericus (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajajajaja! ¿cómo puede ser eso posible?



La cancion ORIGINAL del Viva España es belga y está en flamenco.

Todas las versiones en español son eso: versiones. 

He puesto un post una paginas atras sobre ello.

Esta es el Viva España original:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Patty Smith hizo una versión muy bestia de My Generation

siendo la original la más tranquila de The Who,


----------



## Hermericus (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Te quedas con la original?. Yo sí. Me gusta muchísimo como cantaba este hombre y su música.



Por algo el dia en que murio se le llama 'el dia en que murio la musica'


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Mar 2022)

¿Ha salido esta?





MEJORADA:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

> Esta es el Viva España original:



Muchas gracias por esta información, no lo sabía.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

Ya que ha salido Dolly Parton, escuchar a Eldritch cantando "Jolene, te suplico por favor no te lleves a mi hombre"...


----------



## Mephistos (18 Mar 2022)

Ésta está mejor:


que ésta:


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2022)

Origunal:


Versión:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

Esta es de subir el ánimo:



y la de los Clash


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2022)

Tremendos the clash


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno, no sé si es versión, parecen iguales, solo cambiaría las imágenes del video,

HEY!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Dylan tiene una voz que te cagas


menos mal que estaba este trío para arreglarlo,


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Original:
> 
> 
> Versión:



Solo la versión consigue transmitir bien el "Bang Bang he shot me down" (es decir, la pausa que hace al decirlo transmite la idea de los tiros). La versión "shot the original down".


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya que ha salido Dolly Parton, escuchar a Eldritch cantando "Jolene, te suplico por favor no te lleves a mi hombre"...



Que letra tan triste. Una amiga suya (que no me gusta pero reconozco que tiene un "chorrazo" de voz) , mucho más joven también la canta:


Me gusta más que la de Dolly pero menos que la de Sisters of Mercy.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Celtic Woman - You'll Never Walk Alone



original:











You'll Never Walk Alone - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

Otra más:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

Ya estamos tardando en poner algo de Roxy Music...

...but you blew my mind...



y la versión de Fields of the Nephilim, tan atmosférica... (como ya han salido Sisters...)


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2022)

Original:


Versión:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Mar 2022)

No está mal esta versión



sobre esa de los Beatles _A day in the life_,


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Bridge Over Troubled Water



Grandísima canción, que dicen es sobre la heroína...igual, a saber...

Esta sí, no hay duda...



Y la de los Ramones (prácticamente idénticas, pero me quedo con Johnny)


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Bueno, no sé si es versión, parecen iguales, solo cambiaría las imágenes del video,
> 
> HEY!



Pero eso no es una versión, sino un vídeo de unas loquitas ¿españolas? con la música original, ¿no?


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No está mal esta versión
> 
> 
> 
> sobre esa de los Beatles _A day in the life_,



Joder, es que la original es imposible de superar. Vaya temazo.


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Celtic Woman - You'll Never Walk Alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las del primer vídeo...¿son Princesas Disney? ¡jajaja!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (19 Mar 2022)

Existen las traducciones:​
original inglix pitinglix:




interpretación en castellano,


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No está mal esta versión
> 
> 
> 
> sobre esa de los Beatles _A day in the life_,



Qué muerte en vida tienen la cantante y las chicas del coro ¡jajaja!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (19 Mar 2022)

La genial de John Denver _Country roads_




se tradujo al catalán,




Me gusta más la de John Denver


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Una versión curiosa de The Horrors...son idénticas, pero no deja de llamar la atención que toquen una canción así. Un acierto.



...y la original


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Esta sí que es una gran versión. De hecho, el tipo podría haber hecho una canción propia que nadie le habría dicho nada...

La original...



...y la de este Mareux, que tiene cosas realmente interesantes...


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya estamos tardando en poner algo de Roxy Music...
> 
> ...but you blew my mind...
> 
> ...



Vayamos también a por Brian Ferry

*Tonight is the night*
Original (la original es la cepolla):


Ferry-versión:

*
Smoke gets in your eyes* (original? del 33, poco conocida)


Platters-versión:


Ferry-versión:

*
Johny and Mary *

Original:


Bryan-versión:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (19 Mar 2022)

Ya sé que el titular del hilo es "*versiones mejores o igual de buenas que las originales*"; pero, para mi, un ejemplo de caso contrario, es decir, que la versión sea peor que la original, sería:

versión de Céline Dion (*PEOR*):




versión original de Jennifer Rush (*MEJOR*): ya sea en inglés




ya sea en castellano:


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esta sí que es una gran versión. De hecho, el tipo podría haber hecho una canción propia que nadie le habría dicho nada...
> 
> La original...
> 
> ...



¡Mejor la versión! Muy buena.


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Ya sé que el titular del hilo es "*versiones mejores o igual de buenas que las originales*"; pero, para mi, un ejemplo de caso contrario, es decir, que la versión sea peor que la original, sería:
> 
> versión de Céline Dion (*PEOR*):
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, estamos abiertos a todos. Si quieres puedes poner versiones claramente peores y disfrutamos de ver cómo las destrozan.

Indícalo (como has hecho aquí) para que tengamos una guía.

Edito: la voz de Jennifer es preciosa y tiene mucho carácter, mucho más que la de Celine.


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

If it be your will de Cohen y la versión mejorada por Anthony (de Anthony and the Johnsons)...muuuy bonita.





Famous blue Raincoat, también de Cohen (la pongo subtitulada porque la letra es muy bonita), y una versión:


versión de Joan Baez:


----------



## Roquete (19 Mar 2022)

Una versión de Joan Báez del "Preso número 9"..."los maté sí señor y si vuelvo a nacer, yo los vuelvo a matar".


original (Roberto Cantoral)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Mejor la versión! Muy buena.



Siempre fue una canción chorras, muy simpaticota dentro del disco, como muy desenfadada...y este tío se ha sacado una canción con mucho gancho. Encontró petróleo...


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

The Mamas & The Papas - California Dreamin' .ORIGINAL

River City People - California Dreamin' .VERSION

La versión original es insuperable pero esta versión cumple con nota.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance. ORIGINAL

Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance (Extended Club Mix) ORIGINAL MIX

Bang Bang - Nur Wir Zwei. VERSION EN ALEMAN

Me gustan Men Without Hats, The Safety Dance es su canción estrella pero tienen mas canciones buenas. La versión que mas me llama la atención, es esta en alemán del grupo Bang Bang, no es para tirar cohetes pero me vale. Synthpop gana.


Men Without Hats - Antarctica

Men Without Hats - I Like

Men Without Hats - I Got The Message

Men Without Hats - Security

Men Without Hats - Where Do The Boys Go

Men Without Hats - Moonbeam

Men Without Hats - Utter Space


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (19 Mar 2022)

*You've Got a Friend *

Original de Carole King:


Interpretación de James Taylor:


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Roxy Music - Editions Of You. Original

Mudhoney - Editions Of You. Versión

Men Without Hats - Editions Of You. Versión

Me gustan y mucho ,Roxy Music, pero también me gusta el Synthpop ,así que, Roxy Music, Men Without Hats y por ultimo, Mudhoney.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

The Yardbirds - For Your Love. Original

John Rzeznik - For Your Love. Versión

Greg Kihn Band - For Your Love

Chilly - For Your Love


No me gustan The Yardbirds, solo For your love tiene un pase. La versiones de John Rzeznik, Greg Kihn Band y Chilly me gustan mas.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

The Lords Of The New Church - Dance With Me. Original

The Lords Of The New Church - Dance With Me (Extended Original Versión)

Heather Helix - Dance With Me. Versión

Buena versión del tema de Lords Of The New Church, Dance With Me, por parte de este efímero grupo, Heather Helix.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Ultravox - The Voice. Original

Technoir - The Voice. Versión

La original es muy buena, y es que la voz de Midge Ure pesa mucho, ahora bien, la versión no esta mal.


----------



## Mephistos (19 Mar 2022)

Original:

Y a los pocos meses salieron otras:


Todas están bien


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Lords Of The New Church - Dance With Me. Original
> 
> Heather Helix - Dance With Me. Versión
> 
> Buena versión del tema de Lords Of The New Church, Dance With Me, por parte de este efímero grupo, Heather Helix.



No está nada mal...


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Lou Reed - Perfect Day. ORIGINAL

Patti Smith - Perfect Day

Duran Duran - Perfect Day

Caro Emerald - Perfect Day

B.E.F. feat Glenn Gregory - Perfect Day

La original es muy buena pero hay versiones que no están nada mal. La de B.E.F. feat Glenn Gregory, es la mas original.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Ultravox - Hymn. Original he insuperable.

Cabballero - Hymn (Trance-Club-Mix) Única versión decente.

Lunatica - Hymn. Mariconada mierdosa y desquiciante solo acta para subnormales profundos como tu, forero boca chancla.

Por respeto a @Roquete, voy a quitar lo que escrito. Se que el mensaje a sido recibido, verdad boca chancla? Respeto, algo que muchos han olvidado o nunca han tenido, que asco.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Señor @Peter Steele. Me alegro de verte por aquí amigo, espero que tu, tu madre y demás familia, estéis bien. Saludos.


----------



## Digamelon (19 Mar 2022)

Beating a Dead Horse de Lo Bellver (el original):



Cover de Beating a Dead Horse hecha por Bird House (muy superior al original):


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water

Elvis Presley - Bridge Over Troubled Water

Glen Campbell - Bridge Over Troubled Water

Matt Bellamy (Muse) - Bridge Over Troubled Water

La original es la repera. La de Elvis Presley con The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, que no le hace falta pero así variamos, es tremenda. La de Glen Campbell es muy bonita. La de Matt Bellamy (Muse) sorprendente.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Ronnie Dyson - Just Don't Want To Be Lonely

Freddy Mcgregor - Just Don't Want To Be Lonely

Prefiero la original de Ronnie Dyson. En cuanto a la versión Reggae de Freddy Mcgregor , pues no esta nada mal.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Tommy James & The Shondells - Crimson And Clover. Original

Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Crimson And Clover. Versión

En este caso esta mas claro que el agua, me gustan las dos.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Alphaville - Big In Japan (Remix 88)

Sandra - Japan ist Weit

Gran versión de Big In Japan de la mano de Sandra, eso si, en alemán.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Talk Talk - Such A Shame

Sandra - Such A Shame

Solar Fake - Such A Shame

La original de Talk Talk es la mejor, la voz de Mark Hollis era extraordinaria e inimitable. Sandra canta muy bien y su versión es buena. La de Solar Fake, no esta mal pero quedaría en ultimo lugar. Eso si, sobre gustos los colores.


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Mar 2022)

Stevie Wonder - My Cherie Amour. Original.

Rod Stewart - My Cherie Amour

Boney M. - My Cherie Amour


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (19 Mar 2022)

La original:



La de mis griegas favoritas:


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Mar 2022)

Esta me gusta menos, le falta "fuerza":


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (19 Mar 2022)

Toto - Africa


Interpretada por Perpetuum Jazzile:







Africa (canción) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Mar 2022)

Prefiero esta:


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Mar 2022)

Si repito alguna, avisadme.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Mar 2022)

Small Hours, de John Martyn...



...y la versión de Robert...


----------



## RalphWiggum (20 Mar 2022)

.


----------



## Spem in alium (20 Mar 2022)

Elvis Presley


Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Peter Steele (20 Mar 2022)

Para mi la mejor versión de una canción que se haya hecho es la de Stairway to heaven de Dolly Parton.
El directo es perfecto y sus músicos brutales.
Recientemente ha declinado formar parte del Rock and Roll Hall of Fame porque dice que no cree haber aportado al género nada que la haga merecerlo pero desde luego su comprensión del mismo queda más que certificada con esta demostración.


----------



## Peter Steele (20 Mar 2022)

Y la de Stevie Nicks y su banda de Rock and Roll 43 años después de su creación mantiene esa esencia intacta de manera magnífica.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (20 Mar 2022)

*The Last Thing on My Mind*






The Last Thing on My Mind - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












En catalán:




És molt tard, massa tard per aprendre
tot és fang, tot és fang.
Sense tu tot l'amor és tan sols cendra
tot és fang, tot és fang.

Tu te'n vas cap enllà
sense dir ni un adéu
no sabem quin camí has agafat
bé, jo et vull estimat tant
però te'n vas del meu costat
sols tu saps com t'havia desitjat.

Hi ha motius dintre teu que t'allunyen
però no els sé, però no els sé.
La llavor ha crescut com creix la vida
sols jo ho sé, sols jo ho sé.

Són mentida els records d'aquells dies
sense tu, sense tu.
Mor plorant la cançó que ens dóna vida
penso en tu, penso en tu.


----------



## flanagan (20 Mar 2022)

No es que la versión alternativa mejore a la original, sino que es de otro palo. 
Pasamos de una, estupenda, canción tirando a ñoña a un festival de juerga.


----------



## Hamtel (20 Mar 2022)

flanagan dijo:


> No es que la versión alternativa mejore a la original, sino que es de otro palo.
> Pasamos de una, estupenda, canción tirando a ñoña a un festival de juerga.



Es la tercera vez que sale. ya tenemos ganadora, jajaja


----------



## Roquete (20 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Yardbirds - For Your Love. Original
> 
> John Rzeznik - For Your Love. Versión
> 
> ...



Muy maja en todas las versiones.

Por cierto, me cuesta creer que haya algo que no te gusta (más de ese estilo)


----------



## Roquete (20 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Lou Reed - Perfect Day. ORIGINAL
> 
> Patti Smith - Perfect Day
> 
> ...



Todos lo hacen bien, pero la original, con esa voz cansada, triste y esos violines finales, a mí, me gusta mucho más.-


----------



## Roquete (20 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ultravox - Hymn. Original e insuperable.
> 
> Cabballero - Hymn (Trance-Club-Mix) Única versión decente.
> 
> ...



Behind the Mask, perdona, no entiendo el mensaje. ¡Ya me dirás qué ocurrió!


----------



## Roquete (20 Mar 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Beating a Dead Horse de Lo Bellver (el original):
> 
> 
> 
> Cover de Beating a Dead Horse hecha por Bird House (muy superior al original):



Sí, la versión es mil veces más bonita.


----------



## Roquete (20 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esta me gusta menos, le falta "fuerza":



Celine juega a decir que "condujo toda la noche para hacer el amor" ; Roy y Cindy lo dicen de verdad (uno de forma más romántica y Cindy con un toque más seductor).
.


----------



## vagodesigner (20 Mar 2022)

A ver si os suena la versión.


----------



## Lake (20 Mar 2022)

Esta del gran Eric Clapton , con un acompañamiento de lujo


Y aquí la versión que no es tan buena , pero quería poner la de Clapton que es extraordinaria


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (20 Mar 2022)

¿Habéis oído las versiones ''medievales'' de canciones que hay en Youtube? Suelen ser sólo instrumentales, pero también hay alguna cantada con la letra modificada:

Versión de Summertime Sadness de Lana del Rey - Summertime Sorrow por Hildegard von Blingin:




Versión de Hips don't lie de Shakira por stantough:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Mar 2022)

Eloise ya anda por ahí, pero con la versión de Tino Casal.
Aquí la eterna, la de The Damned:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Mar 2022)

Y otra, esta vez de White Rabbit (que gran línea de bajo), de Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Lake (21 Mar 2022)

Otro gran tema es este de Clapton , mucho mejor que la version original de Bob Marley en mi opinión , pero es que la banda de Clapton en esa época era la caña


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para empezar decir que para mi una version nunca puede ser mejor que la original, si acaso llegar a estar a la altura, y este podria ser un buen ejemplo de ello:



@Ciudadano 0, te voy a dar la plasta otra vez. He estado escuchando muchas veces esta versión y me gusta 1000 veces más que la original.
Gracias por haberla colgado.


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Estilos totalmente opuestos. Sobre gustos los colores. Para ti @Spem in alium que se que te gustan, y para todos.



Cris Bates, llevo días escuchando ambas versiones (no conocía la canción) y me encantan (no puedo parar de ponerlas ¡jajaja).Gracias por subir todo tu conocimiento al hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Mar 2022)

Venga, más de los Damned...





...y otra buena versión


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Habéis oído las versiones ''medievales'' de canciones que hay en Youtube? Suelen ser sólo instrumentales, pero también hay alguna cantada con la letra modificada:
> 
> Versión de Summertime Sadness de Lana del Rey - Summertime Sorrow por Hildegard von Blingin:
> 
> ...



¡gracias por descubrírlas! Son majísimas.


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Cris Bates, llevo días escuchando ambas versiones (no conocía la canción) y me encantan (no puedo parar de ponerlas ¡jajaja).Gracias por subir todo tu conocimiento al hilo. @Los hermanos Gunter



@Cris Bates es ella, Cris, forero/a @Roquete, y cuando ella no la usa, soy yo, @Behind the Mask. Digamos que es la mascara de repuesto de ella para cuando @Behind the Mask al igual que ocurrió con @Northstar, se canse y lo deje. Ético, no ético, nos da igual, además, no somos los únicos. Yo ya no me tomo este lugar demasiado en serio, solo al principio con @Los Hermanos Gunter (Guterius) lo hice. Te pongo cuatro temas mas de Vitalic.



Vitalic - Waiting For The Stars ft. David Shaw And The Beat

Vitalic ft. Miss Kittin - Hans Is Driving

Vitalic - Lucky Star

Vitalic - Don't Leave Me Now


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

David Bowie - Ashes To Ashes. Original 

Tears For Fears - Ashes To Ashes

La versión de Tears For Fears dejo a Bowie con la boca abierta, bestial Roland Orzabal.


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

Neil Young - Harvest Moon. ORIGINAL

Jane Birkin - Harvest Moon

Jeff Rosenstock & Laura Stevenson - Harvest Moon

Poolside - Harvest Moon

Preciosa canción de Neil Young. Las diferentes versiones no están nada mal.


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

Ultravox - Vienna.

Ultravox - Vienna (Matt Pop Remix, unofficial)

Eugene - Vienna

La original es única e insuperable, menudos pedazo de músicos eran, Midge Ure, Billy Currie, Chris Cross y Warren Cann. Dicho esto, es muy difícil versionar bien una canción tan especial como Vienna. La versión que hizo Eugene no le quedo mal, resulta agradable y tiene su merito.


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

Matt Monro - Walk Away. ORIGINAL

ELOUISE - Walk Away

Matt Monro y su Walk Away, son palabras mayores. Una canción preciosa cantada por uno de los mejores Crooners de aquellos años, "que voz". Como anécdota diré que siendo su rival, Matt Monro fue uno de los Crooners favoritos de la voz, Frank Sinatra. P.D. La versión no esta mal pero queda por detrás de la original.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (21 Mar 2022)

La original:



La de mis noruegos preferidos:


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> @Cris Bates soy yo @Roquete, es la mascara de repuesto para cuando @Behind the Mask al igual que ocurrió con @Northstar, se canse y lo deje. Ético, no ético, me da igual, además, no soy el único. Yo ya no me tomo este lugar demasiado en serio, solo al principio con @Los Hermanos Gunter (Guterius) lo hice. Te pongo dos temas mas de Vitalic .Saludos.
> 
> 
> Vitalic - Waiting For The Stars ft. David Shaw And The Beat
> ...



Oye, lo de los hermanos gunter no lo he puesto yo...mi teclado debe estar dominado por espíritus.

Bueno, es que es imposible tomarse en serio este foro. A mí me da igual que la gente use diferentes nicks (no me parece ético o no ético sino un juego; de hecho, hay gente que los usa de forma muy simpática haciendo que sean de ideas opuestas), lo que me parece poco ético es cómo se comportan, persiguen, maltratan o tienen ciertas ideas que son una barbaridad.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (21 Mar 2022)

La original:



Y la del tío Vicente:


----------



## Satori (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Arnaud de Solier (21 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Si preguntas esto, es que no la has escuchado.
> La original es buenísima. La versión de Mike, una mierda, un despropósito, no ha entendido nada. No tiene sentido, no pega el sonido sintetizado y la electrónica.
> La misma mierda que hizo con Tárrega.
> Cuando Mike hace mierda, se dice, y punto.
> Y ojo, yo soy uno de los mayores fans de Oldfield, pero su mierda, es mierda mala.



La dijcrepo con lo de Tárrega.

La versión del tito Miguel supera al original.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Millones de bebés (21 Mar 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Radiohead, desamoñando brutalmente a los Smiths.



Joder, esta es brutal.


----------



## Millones de bebés (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Millones de bebés (21 Mar 2022)

Millones de bebés dijo:


> [/QU


----------



## Millones de bebés (21 Mar 2022)

I can't get no satisfaction : DEVO


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Oye, lo de los hermanos gunter no lo he puesto yo...mi teclado debe estar dominado por espíritus.
> 
> Bueno, es que es imposible tomarse en serio este foro. A mí me da igual que la gente use diferentes nicks (no me parece ético o no ético sino un juego; de hecho, hay gente que los usa de forma muy simpática haciendo que sean de ideas opuestas), lo que me parece poco ético es cómo se comportan, persiguen, maltratan o tienen ciertas ideas que son una barbaridad.



@Los Hermanos Gunter (Guterius) fue mi primera identidad en el foro. Como tu dices los hay que lo utilizan de una forma simpática, y los que son gentuza y se dedican a joder de mala manera al personal poniendo autenticas barbaridades, ya sea por escrito, con fotos o dibujos, o videos ¡Ya sabes! Ignore para Ell@s.


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

The Supremes - You Keep Me Hangin' On. ORIGINAL

Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin' On

Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin' On


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

The Romantics - Talking in Your Sleep. ORIGINAL

The Romantics - Talking In Your Sleep (Special Remix)

Bucks Fizz - Talking In Your Sleep

La original de The Romantics es un temazo además de un clásico de los 80. La de Bucks Fizz es graciosa y tiene su puntillo.


----------



## Sardónica (21 Mar 2022)

Las 2 muy buenas.












A ver esta como queda


----------



## Azog el Profanador (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Supremes - You Keep Me Hangin' On. ORIGINAL
> 
> Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin' On
> 
> Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin' On



La versión de Vanilla Fudge le añade un toque que, para mí, falta en la original (también en la de Kim, pero la de Vanilla parece una canción de muy buena calidad...bueno, eso me parece a mí).


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Las 2 muy buenas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, jajaja! ¡No dejes de ponerla aquí cuando salga! Incluso si queda mal!


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

Original (de lo mejor creado en la historia musical de la humanidad ¡jajaja!)


Versión, preciosa, y clavada en el la mente infantil de cienes y cienes de españoles gracias a "El Planeta Imaginario". Isao Tomita:


----------



## Sardónica (21 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, jajaja! ¡No dejes de ponerla aquí cuando salga! Incluso si queda mal!



Hecho!


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

No pongo el original por demasiado famoso. Bonita versión de una canción mítica:


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

The Chauffeur, de Duran Duran


La versión, muy maja:


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

¿Y si es el propio grupo (bueno, con "ayuda" de otro, pero la versión sale del mismo grupo) el que hace una versión?

Day and then the Shade-Katatonia

Versión original para quienes gustan de emociones muy fuertes:



Versión electrónica (mi favorita; tiene unos "arreglos" que son muy bonitos, ¡escuchadla, conforeros!):


----------



## Sardónica (21 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No pongo el original por demasiado famoso. Bonita versión de una canción mítica:



Joder, la de Kraftwerk es una de mis canciones favoritas.

No nos dejemos la versión de Rammstein. Es genial


----------



## Roquete (21 Mar 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Joder, la de Kraftwerk es una de mis canciones favoritas.
> 
> No nos dejemos la versión de Rammstein. Es genial



Bueno, qué bien traída en el desfile ¡jajaja! Es una versión muy, muy chula, pero como ya he dicho en otras ocasiones, es una canción tan buena que es difícil equivocarse. Y Rammstein hace buenas versiones (y no se han tenido que forzar con la letra porque también son alemanes, jajaja).


----------



## Sardónica (21 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> @Cris Bates soy yo @Roquete, es la mascara de repuesto para cuando @Behind the Mask al igual que ocurrió con @Northstar, se canse y lo deje. Ético, no ético, me da igual, además, no soy el único. Yo ya no me tomo este lugar demasiado en serio, solo al principio con @Los Hermanos Gunter (Guterius) lo hice. Te pongo dos temas mas de Vitalic .Saludos.
> 
> 
> Vitalic - Waiting For The Stars ft. David Shaw And The Beat
> ...



Buf que buenas!


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Mar 2022)

Talk Talk - It's My Life. ORIGINAL

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Live at Montreux 1986)

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Extended Mix)

Talk Talk - It's My LIfe (U.S. Extended Remix)

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Tropical Rainforest Mix)

No Doubt - It's My Life

Allan Jay - It's My Life

The TenFiveSixty - It's My Life

Ituana - It's My Life (Ronan Remix)

Mint Julep - It's My Life

Ya las puse en el hilo de los nocturnos pero aquí añado algunas versiones mas. Pongo la versión en directo de Montreux 1986. Pongo también de ellos, el maxi original, el americano y otro que salió en los 90, Tropical Rainforest Mix. Por ultimo añado la versión de Ituana que se suma a la de No Doubt, Allan Jay, The TenFiveSixty y Mint Julep. Lote de It's My Life bastante bueno y variado. P.D. La canción original es insuperable ,eso si, todo mi respeto a todos los artistas que han versionado la que para mi es una de las mejores canciones que nos dieron los años 80, It's My Life de Talk Talk. Buenas Noches.


----------



## cebollin-o (22 Mar 2022)

Brutal, mucho mejor que la original:


----------



## Roquete (22 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Talk Talk - It's My Life. ORIGINAL
> 
> Talk Talk - It's My Life (Live at Montreux 1986)
> 
> ...



Madre mía, ¡sí que gusta esta canción para tener tantísimas versiones! Voy a revisar las que no he escuchado todavía.


----------



## Roquete (22 Mar 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Brutal, mucho mejor que la original:



¡jajajjaa!


----------



## Roquete (22 Mar 2022)

Voy a seguir la línea de @cebollin-o y voy a poner una versión mucho mejor que la original (no pongo original que es un super éxito)..."echar el tronco al aserradero" ¡jajaja!


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (22 Mar 2022)

El original de Conchita Velasco (que tampoco creo que era suya..) 



Fue versionado por The Clash. Aunque ellos la vendieron como propia.



Que no? Escuchenlas...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> El original de Conchita Velasco (que tampoco creo que era suya..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tiene su punto. Strummer anduvo por Granada, produjo a 091...aunque creo que esta la escribió Mick Jones, pero no descartemos nada. Yo compro la teoría.


----------



## Roquete (22 Mar 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> El original de Conchita Velasco (que tampoco creo que era suya..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también compro la teoría.


----------



## Roquete (22 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues tiene su punto. Strummer anduvo por Granada, produjo a 091...aunque creo que esta la escribió Mick Jones, pero no descartemos nada. Yo compro la teoría.



Los versioneros saben pronunciar en ambos idiomas, pero es mucho más bonito cómo Strummer dice io te cuero infiniito. Oh ma corazoon


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Mar 2022)

En un hilo de Pink Floyd, @SNB Superstar ha subido unas cuantas de la primera época. No aporta casi nada la versión de Jesus & Mary Chain, pero bueno...


----------



## Mephistos (23 Mar 2022)

1918:


1969:


1970:


Todas molan


----------



## Mephistos (23 Mar 2022)

Ésta le da mil vueltas:


a ésta:


----------



## Spem in alium (23 Mar 2022)

Elvis Presley


Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Peter Steele (23 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Y otra, esta vez de White Rabbit (que gran línea de bajo), de Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Peter Steele (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oteador (23 Mar 2022)

_Júrame_ original


Y aquí la versión del gran Juan Camacho


----------



## Peter Steele (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peter Steele (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Car68 (23 Mar 2022)

La original 



La versión


----------



## Roquete (23 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Ésta le da mil vueltas:
> 
> 
> a ésta:



¡No sabía que fuera una versión!. Lo bien que voy a quedar en futuras fiestas con todo lo que me estáis enseñando ¡jajajaja! 

Fueron muy listos los Zeppelines al ver que esta canción era buena. La versión revienta a la original.


----------



## Roquete (23 Mar 2022)

Peter Steele dijo:


>



Muy bonita y le da un toque original.


----------



## Roquete (23 Mar 2022)

Peter Steele dijo:


>



Mejor la versión! ¿No te parece?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Mar 2022)

*PARODIA



ORIGINALES


*


----------



## angek (23 Mar 2022)

Sólo con Black Sabbath hay ya mucho tomate, pero es que prácticamente inventaron un género:


----------



## angek (23 Mar 2022)

Aquí otras:


----------



## angek (23 Mar 2022)

Venga, la última:


----------



## angek (24 Mar 2022)

Ahora en serio:







En ese orden de buena a más buena.


----------



## Peter Steele (24 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Mejor la versión! ¿No te parece?



Es una gran versión pero la original es un hito en su década y fue un acierto tanto de la discográfica como de la producción. La elegancia de Minogue es innegable en cuanto a sonido.


----------



## Mephistos (24 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡No sabía que fuera una versión!. Lo bien que voy a quedar en futuras fiestas con todo lo que me estáis enseñando ¡jajajaja!
> 
> Fueron muy listos los Zeppelines al ver que esta canción era buena. La versión revienta a la original.



Éste es un tema interesante. De hecho hay gente que dice que prácticamente todas las canciones de Led Zeppelin son plagio de algo. 



De hecho en el foro se dijo que copiaron a Serrat:




__





Música - Led Zeppelin plagió Stairway to Heaven a Juan Manuel Serrat


He aquí la prueba de cargo. Ya me imagino vuestras caras. Seguramente muchos de vosotros estaréis jurando en arameo ante tamaña blasfemia, pero a mí Plim, que yo duermo en Pikolín. Joan Manuel Serrat - Tiempo de lluvia HD (alta calidad) - YouTube La canción es de 1969. Y la escena es de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## caraculo (24 Mar 2022)

y esta otra


----------



## Roquete (24 Mar 2022)

angek dijo:


> Ahora en serio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí la del medio es la que más me ha gustado,



Mephistos dijo:


> Éste es un tema interesante. De hecho hay gente que dice que prácticamente todas las canciones de Led Zeppelin son plagio de algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUENÍSIMA APORTACIÓN.

Pero, ¿ellos nunca han hablado de esto". Porque "Dazed and confused" o "Babe, I'm gonna leave you" son, obviamente versiones (buenísimas, por cierto; parece que les picara que esas canciones no hubieran llegado a lo que podían haber sido y dijeran: lo vamos a hacer nosotros).

Por cierto, a lo mejor pagaron por los derechos de las canciones (tal vez algunas incluso las compraron totalmente -las de los pobretones- o eran de dominio público).


----------



## Mephistos (24 Mar 2022)

1942

1969 ambas están bien


1964

1969 ambas están bien


1964 peor

1969 mejor


1967 peor

1968 mejor


1967 peor

1969 mejor


----------



## Roquete (24 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> 1942
> 
> 1969 ambas están bien
> 
> ...



Frijid Pink, ¿quiéne eres que conoces estos grupos de otros mundos? ¡jajaja!. Muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.

Creo que voy a abrir un hilo para que los que sabéis muchos de música nos pongáis a los monguers culturales qué discos completos debería escuchar toda persona de bien.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Mar 2022)

Una versión muy obvia, hacer cañero un tema dance, pero funciona realmente bien.
Un clásico de New Order...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Mar 2022)

Me acabo de acordar de esta gran versión de Slowdive de "Golden Hair"


----------



## Mephistos (25 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Frijid Pink, ¿quiéne eres que conoces estos grupos de otros mundos? ¡jajaja!. Muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.
> 
> Creo que voy a abrir un hilo para que los que sabéis muchos de música nos pongáis a los monguers culturales qué discos completos debería escuchar toda persona de bien.



Simplemente me gusta el rock y el metal y me dio el venazo hace unos años de saber si había heavy metal en los 60s. Porque en los 70s, 80s, 90s está claro que había, todo el mundo puede citar bandas, álbumes, etc. Pero y en los 60s qué, eh? Cuándo empezó el heavy metal realmente? Qué canción es la primera? Me obsesionó el tema en aquél entonces, y tengo un excel con una larga lista de canciones de los 60s relativa al tema, de ahí que te pueda sacar bandas raras fácilmente, ya tengo la lista hecha desde hace tiempo . Hasta hice un hilo al respecto, un fracaso, se me llenó de troles insultando, pero aquí te lo dejo:






__





¿Hubo Heavy Metal en los 60s? ¿Cuál fue el inicio?


He puesto unas cuantas canciones por aquí, no me caben más de 10 en la encuesta así que hay más en "Otras". He puesto canciones que he visto por foros que la gente las considera la primera canción metal, aunque hay mucha disidencia y crítica por cada una de ellas, mucha gente dice que la mayoría...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Simplemente me gusta el rock y el metal y me dio el venazo hace unos años de saber si había heavy metal en los 60s. Porque en los 70s, 80s, 90s está claro que había, todo el mundo puede citar bandas, álbumes, etc. Pero y en los 60s qué, eh? Cuándo empezó el heavy metal realmente? Qué canción es la primera? Me obsesionó el tema en aquél entonces, y tengo un excel con una larga lista de canciones de los 60s relativa al tema, de ahí que te pueda sacar bandas raras fácilmente, ya tengo la lista hecha desde hace tiempo . Hasta hice un hilo al respecto, un fracaso, se me llenó de troles insultando, pero aquí te lo dejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé donde ves el fracaso, es un hilo bastante leíble. 

"Outdoor miner", la mejor canción jamás escrita sobre un insecto (Liriomyza brassicae)


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2022)

Wen hylo  . Un par de sorpresillas m´he lleváo, como el Ashes to ashes de Bowie o el vidrio mojado de los secretos, merci.

Mejores, mejores...una canción, más si te ha moláo, es jodida de oír de nuevo "reinventada". Como la peli de un libro k ya has leído y para el k ya has interiorizáo paisajes, caras...jodido el 99% de las veces.

Pero wé...van algunas versiones curiosas por una u otra razón k creo no haber visto posteadas.


Bowie



Byrds



Blondie



Queens fo the stone edge



Gary Numan



Johnny Cash



Billy Bragg



Scorpions



Texas



Sugarhill Gang


----------



## Mephistos (25 Mar 2022)

1957 peor

1965 mejor


1967 peor

1968 mejor


1967 peor

1969 mejor


1968

1969 ambas están bien


1968

1977 ambas están bien


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (25 Mar 2022)

Soy un seguidor de primera hora de New Order. Pero...

Original:



Versión:




¿ Quieres más a papá o a mamá?


----------



## Lake (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## juli (26 Mar 2022)

Pachanguita noventera de Billie Ray Martin...revisitá


----------



## Car68 (26 Mar 2022)

La original:



Y una de las versiones que mas me gusta:


----------



## DDT (26 Mar 2022)

Voy por la mitad del hilo, no sé si ya se puso esta
Original

Versión. A mi me gusta más que la original


----------



## DDT (26 Mar 2022)

Original

Versión española muy digna


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## luron (26 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Andy Williams versiono y le puso letra al tema A Summer Place original de Percy Faith & His Orchestra. La versión original formaba parte de la banda sonora de la película A Summer Place. Esta preciosa canción en la versión de Andy Williams, la he escuchado en unas cuantas películas de fantasmas y demonios, el porque, no lo se. Tengo que comer algo. Saludos.



Esta versión cantada está muy bien también.


----------



## DDT (27 Mar 2022)

Original, mi preferida, tal vez por mi debilidad por Peter Green, grande entre los grandes.

Versión cañera

Otra también cañera

Otra


----------



## DDT (27 Mar 2022)

Original y por cierto buenísima

Copias de Luz Casal, la primera en catalán porque en castellano pierde mucho la cosa.


----------



## DDT (27 Mar 2022)

Canción tributo a la altura de la original, incluso me gusta más

Original de Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Lake dijo:


>



Mira, aquí se puede ver la versión de "Every Breath you take" por José Feliciano. Ve todo el vídeo; Sting está en el público y se le ve sufrir (parece pensar, Dios, perdóname por odiar a un ciego ¡jajaja!)


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Voy por la mitad del hilo, no sé si ya se puso esta
> Original
> 
> Versión. A mi me gusta más que la original



Creo que no, pero yo ahora estoy yendo hacia atrás, así que no lo sé seguro.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Voy por la mitad del hilo, no sé si ya se puso esta
> Original
> 
> Versión. A mi me gusta más que la original



Es que tiene un ritmo que le pega más, y la voz de Ozzy, se aguanta porque la música es buena, pero deberían haberlo defenestrado.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Simplemente me gusta el rock y el metal y me dio el venazo hace unos años de saber si había heavy metal en los 60s. Porque en los 70s, 80s, 90s está claro que había, todo el mundo puede citar bandas, álbumes, etc. Pero y en los 60s qué, eh? Cuándo empezó el heavy metal realmente? Qué canción es la primera? Me obsesionó el tema en aquél entonces, y tengo un excel con una larga lista de canciones de los 60s relativa al tema, de ahí que te pueda sacar bandas raras fácilmente, ya tengo la lista hecha desde hace tiempo . Hasta hice un hilo al respecto, un fracaso, se me llenó de troles insultando, pero aquí te lo dejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Oh!, lo voy a mirar. A mí no me obsesiona el tema pero siempre me pregunto también cómo un estilo lleva a otro y en qué estilo anterior se basa.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Wen hylo  . Un par de sorpresillas m´he lleváo, como el Ashes to ashes de Bowie o el vidrio mojado de los secretos, merci.
> 
> Mejores, mejores...una canción, más si te ha moláo, es jodida de oír de nuevo "reinventada". Como la peli de un libro k ya has leído y para el k ya has interiorizáo paisajes, caras...jodido el 99% de las veces.
> 
> ...



Pero seguro que hay canciones cuya versión conociste primero. Pasa mucho con algunas de Nirvana.

En ese caso, al oir la original hay una decepción; aunque, a veces, si insistes en la original ves lo que bueno que tiene y lo que, probablemente, hizo que le gustara al que hace la versión.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero seguro que hay canciones cuya versión conociste primero. Pasa mucho con algunas de Nirvana.
> 
> En ese caso, al oir la original hay una decepción; aunque, a veces, si insistes en la original ves lo que bueno que tiene y lo que, probablemente, hizo que le gustara al que hace la versión.



Sep,sep...

Pero si conociste una versión antes, la "original" para tí es la k conoces.

No suele ser cuestión de mejor y peor - más aún cuando el 90% de versiones son poco más k copias con pelín de sal y pimienta - , sino de los eskemas k te rompe. Y en ese caso, son los k tú tienes ya marcados, no los originales.

Obviamente, hay gloriosas excepciones.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> 1957 peor
> 
> 1965 mejor
> 
> ...



Bravo por encontrar/recordar tantas versiones que superan a la original.

Edito para meter otra versión de Born to be wild que no creo que te guste (a mí sí porque me gusta mucho Wilson Pickett), pero la voz le va muy bien:
Wilson Pickett Born To Be Wild


----------



## Tobermory (28 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Soy un seguidor de primera hora de New Order. Pero...
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



Esta canción flipa en cualquier versión, pero diría que la más famosa es la de Frente. A mí me gustaba una más marchosa, que deberían ver los padres cuando su hija adolescente les dice que va a una fiesta a casa de unos amigos.


----------



## aupacasetas (29 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Mar 2022)

El hilo es enorme. ¿Ya salió esto?




Prefiero esta versión, tiene como más "fuerza":


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

aupacasetas dijo:


>



¡Mejor la versión! Muy buena.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El hilo es enorme. ¿Ya salió esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no había salido. Las dos están muy majas, aportan algo distinto.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

La tormenta guitarrera le da un tono diferente, muy interesante. En la original me centro mucho más en el bajo...


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Charles B. (31 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El hilo es enorme. ¿Ya salió esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra versión de Jon y Vangelis cuando hacían acojonantes discos de música ligera:



Personalmente me quedo con la original, 

aunque Ana Belén siempre le dió cierto morbo a las cosas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Mar 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Otra versión de Jon y Vangelis cuando hacían acojonantes discos de música ligera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabía que había versión en español. 
No me gusta Ana Belén. La única canción que me gusta de ella es " Agapimú"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No sabía que había versión en español.
> No me gusta Ana Belén. La única canción que me gusta de ella es " Agapimú"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La tormenta guitarrera le da un tono diferente, muy interesante. En la original me centro mucho más en el bajo...



La versión es "sehr gut".


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Otra versión de Summertime, recién descubierta. Sin letra, la versión tocada por uno de los creadores del Jazz (Sidney Bechet).


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Mar 2022)

*CAT STEVENS - Wild World*


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (31 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Superado por Jeff Buckley de manera celestial:





Carnemomia dijo:


> No aguanto las covers hipotensas, pero a este dios de la voz hay que perdonárselo todo.





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya que estamos, Lilac wine le quedó muy bien también...



Es que lo de Jeff Buckley no era normal. Qué talento, qué sensibilidad, qué emoción. Un ángel. Lástima de su prematura muerte.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La de "No doubt" la odio (odio a ese grupo, no puedo evitarlo).



Es que odiar a ese grupo debería ser la norma entre personas con cierta sensibilidad y gusto. Son la hez.


----------



## multi--oculto (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lemmy es Dios (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Qué he hecho mal en esta vida para que no me guste "The Who"?. ¿Es por incultura, por falta de entendimiento?. Solo me gusta la facilonísima "Baba O'Riley".
> 
> *¿Os gustó desde el principio o es de gusto adquirido?.*



De toda la vida. Mi padre tiene gran parte de la discografía clásica de The Who y los oigo desde niña, como muchas otras grandes bandas.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Es que odiar a ese grupo debería ser la norma entre personas con cierta sensibilidad y gusto. Son la hez.



¡jajajajajaja!


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tengo oido el "Dark side of the moon", que me fue gustando más cuanto más lo escuché. ¿Qué más me recomiendas?



Wish You Were Here. Para mí, el mejor disco de Pink Floyd, y mira que es difícil elegir. Welcome to the machine es capaz de derroerme el alma de una forma que pocas canciones pueden.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> De toda la vida. Mi padre tiene gran parte de la discografía clásica de The Who y los oigo desde niña, como muchas otras grandes bandas.



Qué afortunada. A mí se me atraganta.

Edito: y, sobre todo, qué gran fortuna que a tu padre le gustara esa música y te la pusiera desde pequeña.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Qué afortunada. A mí se me atraganta.
> 
> Edito: y, sobre todo, *qué gran fortuna que a tu padre le gustara esa música y te la pusiera desde pequeña.*



Desde luego que no me puedo quejar. Mi padre es un tipo muy auténtico amén de padre y marido amantísimo que, desde bien chiquitita, me expuso a música rock, clásica, soul o reggae además de arte, historia, literatura o cine. Me siento realmente afortunada; sé que es un privilegio tener buenos padres, y no te digo ya si además son rockeros y de mentalidad progresiva (en el buen sentido de la palabra).


----------



## Behind the Mask (1 Abr 2022)

John Denver - Annie's Song

Mocedades - Así Fue Nuestro Amor "Annie's Song"

Del gran John Denver, una de las mejores versiones de una de sus canciones mas conocidas, Annie's Song, la hizo en español el gran grupo Mocedades.


Mike Sinatra - Annie's Song (John Denver) 

Sorprendente versión del señor Sinatra.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Desde luego que no me puedo quejar. Mi padre es un tipo muy auténtico amén de padre y marido amantísimo que, desde bien chiquitita, me expuso a música rock, clásica, soul o reggae además de arte, historia, literatura o cine. Me siento realmente afortunada; sé que es un privilegio tener buenos padres, y no te digo ya si además son rockeros y de mentalidad progresiva (en el buen sentido de la palabra).



Supongo que te refieres a ese tipo de padre que te deja desarrollarte en libertad, atento a reforzar tus inclinaciones positivas y sin miedo a marcar líneas rojas cuando sabe que te vas a hacer daño.
Luego están esos padres acomplejados, que quieren que sus hijos triunfen donde ellos fracasaron y no dudan en vampirizar la vida de su hijo para conseguirlo.

Perdón por la digresión.


----------



## Dave Bowman (1 Abr 2022)

Este temazo de Joy Division, versionado por Radiohead


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Estoy ahora con esto...ya casi no me acordaba de este disco de Bowie. Da gusto tantas horas de luz...


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> John Denver - Annie's Song
> 
> Mocedades - Asi Fue Nuestro Amor "Annie's Song"
> 
> Del gran John Denver, una de las mejores versiones de una de sus canciones mas conocidas, Annie's Song, la hizo en español el gran grupo Mocedades.




No conocía la versión de Mocedades.

¿No tenían también otra muy buena versión de este otro famoso tema? No la encuentro, solo encuentro la de Ana Belén.
Juraría haber oido este tema a Mocedades..


----------



## Behind the Mask (1 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No conocía la versión de Mocedades.
> 
> ¿No tenían también otra muy buena versión de este otro famoso tema? No la encuentro, solo encuentro la de Ana Belén.
> Juraría haber oido este tema a Mocedades..




Ana Belén - El Hombre del Piano. Original de Billy Joel


David McWilliams - The Days Of Pearly Spencer. Original.

Ana Belén - Vuelo Blanco de Gaviota (Days of Pearly Spencer)

Mocedades no tiene ninguna versión del tema Piano Man de Billy Joel. Ana Belén tenia una versión del Days Of Pearly Spencer original de David McWilliams, mi hermana tenia la cinta y tiene el cd, Ana Belen - Ana (1979) disco que tiene el tema Agapimú entre otros.




Aquí otra extraordinaria versión de la mano de Marc Almond.


Marc Almond - The Days Of Pearly Spencer


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ana Belén - El Hombre del Piano. Original de Billy Joel
> 
> 
> David McWilliams - Original.
> ...



Ah, pues me confundí.


----------



## 01001 (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ana Belén - El Hombre del Piano. Original de Billy Joel
> 
> 
> David McWilliams - The Days Of Pearly Spencer. Original.
> ...



Muy bonita canción, muy bonito estribillo, Behin (me refiero a Days of Pearly Spencer)


----------



## Tobermory (2 Abr 2022)

Una española, "Libre", de Nino Bravo ¿la mejor canción de los 70's en España?




Una versión realmente buena, de el chaval de la peca. ¿mejor? ¿peor? ¿diferente?




Lo que no sé es si los bailes del spot inspiraron los del videoclip o fue al revés


----------



## Delco (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Gran versión...


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Gran versión...



Behind the Mask ha puesto el disco de Gary Wright en el otro hilo de los discos dignos de conocer. Tal vez se ha acordado tras ver tu mensaje...o tal vez...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Behind the Mask ha puesto el disco de Gary Wright en el otro hilo de los discos dignos de conocer. Tal vez se ha acordado tras ver tu mensaje...o tal vez...



Yo no tengo multis.


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo no tengo multis.



No te creo...¡¡no te creo!! ¡jajaja!

Tú no tienes multis, pero eres un multi de otro que sí los tiene.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No te creo...¡¡no te creo!! ¡jajaja!
> 
> Tú no tienes multis, pero eres un multi de otro que sí los tiene.



Visto así...  ...casi que todos somos el multi de alguien más...pero no!. Yo no tengo multis. Es muy cansado, mira a Obi, duerme mal y todo...


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Visto así...  ...casi que todos somos el multi de alguien más...pero no!. Yo no tengo multis. Es muy cansado, mira a Obi, duerme mal y todo...



Yo diría que duerme mal porque esa cabeza no para. Lo de los multis es un remedio para no tener que tomar sustancias (que de sobra sabe lo malas que son) que paren ese tren...esas cinco vías paralelas de trenes pasando. ¡jajaja!
Además, creo que con una sola personalidad no encontraría diversión en este lugar (parece pasar muchas horas aquí).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

...y la versión de Midnight Oil...enorme. Por lo que veo, existen unas cuantas. Yo conocí la canción por M.O.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a ese tipo de padre que te deja desarrollarte en libertad, atento a reforzar tus inclinaciones positivas y sin miedo a marcar líneas rojas cuando sabe que te vas a hacer daño.
> Luego están esos padres acomplejados, que quieren que sus hijos triunfen donde ellos fracasaron y no dudan en vampirizar la vida de su hijo para conseguirlo.
> 
> Perdón por la digresión.



Efectivamente, es del primer tipo. 
Soy una afortunada; tengo unos padres estupendos.


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...y la versión de Midnight Oil...enorme. Por lo que veo, existen unas cuantas. Yo conocí la canción por M.O.



La música floclórica de casi cualquier país es bonita (excepto el flamenco...perdón ¡jajaja!). La canción original es una pequeña maravilla y la versión suena bonita (bonita de morirse cuando "sube").
Esto es una verdadera versión (revisa y modifica la original para dar algo nuevo).
¡Muy bien traída!


----------



## TALEBIANO (4 Abr 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Aviso que estamos llegando al límite de capacidad del servidor del foro.
> 
> Original de The Exciters:
> 
> ...



Linda Ronstadt era una especialista haciendo versiones. Grandísima voz, y de joven era muy pizpireta. Creo que ahora padece parkinson.


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Linda Ronstadt era una especialista haciendo versiones. Grandísima voz, y de joven era muy pizpireta. Creo que ahora padece parkinson.



De hecho la versión de Vonda Shepard se la podían haber ahorrado. Podían haber usado la de Linda o la original.


----------



## TALEBIANO (4 Abr 2022)

Car68 dijo:


> La original
> 
> 
> 
> La versión



El disco de Plant y A. Krauss es una autentica delicia. De lo mejor que ha hecho el vocalista en solitario.


----------



## Mephistos (5 Abr 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Original:
> 
> Y a los pocos meses salieron otras:
> ------
> ...



Aquí la he liado un poco. Voy a corregir mi propio post.
Hay dos canciones diferentes, una es la Evil Woman de Guy Darrell de 1967 y otra la Evil Woman de Crow de 1969

La de Guy Darrel 1967:


Versionada por Canned Heat en 1967:


Versionada por Spooky Tooth en 1969:


Versionada por Yesterday's Children en 1969:


Versionada por Camel en 1969:


Versionada por Quiet Riot en 2006:


--------------------------------------------------------------------

La de Crow de 1969:


Versionada por Black Sabbath en 1969:


Versionada por Saxon en 2021:


----------



## Roquete (5 Abr 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Aquí la he liado un poco. Voy a corregir mi propio post.
> Hay dos canciones diferentes, una es la Evil Woman de Guy Darrell de 1967 y otra la Evil Woman de Crow de 1969
> 
> La de Guy Darrel 1967:
> ...



No sé si eres de Madrid, pero abrir tus mensajes es como ir a "Discos Melocotón" ¡jajaja!.

Si no lo conoces, disculpa la referencia sin sentido.
Discos Melocotón, el 'templo' de las rarezas, cierra por jubilación


----------



## Mephistos (5 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No sé si eres de Madrid, pero abrir tus mensajes es como ir a "Discos Melocotón" ¡jajaja!.
> 
> Si no lo conoces, disculpa la referencia sin sentido.
> Discos Melocotón, el 'templo' de las rarezas, cierra por jubilación



No tenía ni idea de esa tienda. Ahora me pica la curiosidad, me hubiera gustado haber ido.


----------



## trichetin (5 Abr 2022)

Primero me pongo cultureta:



Mephistos dijo:


> mil veces mejor que la Thin Lizzy



El original es una canción tradicional irlandesa. Me quedo con los arreglos 'floclóricos': 





angek dijo:


> Venga, la última:



El original es una ópera alemana (La ópera de los tes peniques') de Berthold Brecht, y de ahí se inspira el personaje de tebeo Makinavaja.


De mis propuestas: 

Original

Versión country/rockera: 


Original Griechiches Wein (Udo Jürgens) (una canción nostálgica sobre emigrantes griegos en Alemania)

versión (José Vélez, alias (si tenéis más o menos mi edad) Pepe Gáfez: 


Y una pequeña variante: no lo superan, pero en algunos temas de Les Luthiers he detectado los originales en los que se basan algunas de sus coñas: 



Y sin superar, me parece muy meritoria la versión española del clásico 'San Francisco' de Scott MAckenzie, versionada por Los Mustangs: 
Los Mustang - San Francisco


----------



## Roquete (5 Abr 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Primero me pongo cultureta:
> 
> 
> El original es una canción tradicional irlandesa. Me quedo con los arreglos 'floclóricos':
> ...



Cuando de la música folclórica sale una buena canción, es buenísima (por cierto, el público debe ser irlandés porque incluso los chicos jóvenes la cantan con mucha pasión).

Gracias por desvelar de dónde viene originalmente la melodía de "Jack the Knife".


----------



## Roquete (5 Abr 2022)

Canción original "Magnolia" de "Gangs of Youth".


Versión de "Odette":


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

...y versión simpaticota en acústico de los Chameleons


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

...Bauhaus...


----------



## Timekiller (8 Abr 2022)

No es mejor que la original pero aquí tenemos a Samantha Fox cantando I wanna rock and roll all night de Kiss:


----------



## Mephistos (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mephistos (10 Abr 2022)

----------------------




-----------------------





------------------------


----------



## Abrojo (10 Abr 2022)

Original 


Versión


Lo que hace una clave mayor o menor es impresionante


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2022)

¿Ya se puso esto?







Esta me gusta:


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (10 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Ya se puso esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no lo había puesto nadiea. ¡Mejor la versión de Sandra que la de Gloria! (para mí, que soy un ser al que su madre hizo odiar a Gloria Estefan ¡jajaja!).


----------



## Roquete (10 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Original
> 
> 
> Versión
> ...



La versión es mucho más molona.


----------



## Roquete (10 Abr 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> ----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De la Wikipedia:

*"Apocalyptica* es una banda de metal alternativo y chelo metal *formada en Helsinki (Finlandia) *en 1992 por cuatro violonchelistas graduados de la academia de música clásica Sibelius.1 Es conocida por tocar canciones de hard rock/heavy metal con violonchelos. "

En cuanto los he visto con los chelos he pensado: estos metaleros tan educados tienen que ser del norte de Europa ¡jajaja!
Siempre me acuerdo de una anécdota que me contaron...a las tres de la mañana en Estocolmo, unos españoles (los que me contaron la anécdota) se aproximan en coche a un semáforo en rojo. La calle estaba desierta excepto por un coche cutre que respetaba el semáforo rojo.
Los españoles estaban pensándose el saltárselo pero al acercarse al otro coche vieron que iba lleno de punkis.
Es decir: los punkis suecos tienen una educación (no solo formal, sino que son personas educados en su forma de actuar) con la no cuenta ni el más educado de los españoles ¡jajajaja!


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, no lo había puesto nadiea. ¡Mejor la versión de Sandra que la de Gloria! (para mí, que soy un ser al que su madre hizo odiar a Gloria Estefan ¡jajaja!).



Puse a Gloria Stefan por poner todas las que conozco, pero esa no me gusta.


----------



## DDT (10 Abr 2022)

Gran canción, gran película. Buenísimo cover también.


----------



## DDT (10 Abr 2022)

Versión reagge, me gusta más


----------



## DDT (10 Abr 2022)

Para gustos los colores


----------



## angek (11 Abr 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> ----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya que metemos a Metallica, es curioso un This Is The Way que se ha montao esta gente:









DIAMOND HEAD - No Remorse (Official Video)


' ' '[video created and directed by Costin Chioreanu]With Diamond Head having f...




www.youtube.com





Recordemos que Diamond Head se hicieron más o menos famosos, más allá de su palo en la NWOBHM, tras los covers de los de San Francisco, como The Prince, Helpless, It's Electric o ésta:









Am I Evil? (Remastered)


Provided to YouTube by Audiam (Label)Am I Evil? (Remastered) · MetallicaRIDE THE LIGHTNING (REMASTERED DELUXE BOX SET)℗ Blackened RecordingsReleased on: 2016...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Abr 2022)

Una improbable: Los Waterboys versioneando a Prince...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

Trasteando un poco te encuentras cosillas realmente simpáticas...casi que me quedo con la versión... 






...como suena a Paradise Lost esto...


----------



## Roquete (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Trasteando un poco te encuentras cosillas realmente simpáticas...casi que me quedo con la versión...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, hombre. La versión le quita gracia, aunque aporta el que dé miedo ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (12 Abr 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Gran canción, gran película. Buenísimo cover también.



Preciosa la cover (a partir del minuto 2.00 -más o menos- le queda un poco menos definida que la original y pierde un poco; es curioso como algo no solo tiene que ser algo bonito si no que tiene que estar contado con la fuerza y la definición correctas para que esa belleza quede patente).


----------



## Roquete (12 Abr 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Para gustos los colores



Menuda aportación: todas buenas versiones de una canción güenísima. 11/10


----------



## Roquete (15 Abr 2022)

Glass, Concrete and Stone. David Byrne:


Y la versión:


Versión de la canción "Common People" de Jarvis Cocker (no la pongo porque es imposible no conocerla).


Versión de "África" (tampoco pongo el original por obvio):


----------



## Lake (16 Abr 2022)

El extraterrestre Jimi Hendrix hablando de la "granja humana"


La versión del chorvo este muy buena


----------



## DDT (22 Abr 2022)

original


----------



## DDT (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## DDT (23 Abr 2022)

Original de


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


>



La voz de ese chico es increíble (casi idéntica a la de Bruce; si Bruce muriera, Dios no lo quiera ¡jajaja! tendrían un apasionado substituto).


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La voz de ese chico es increíble (casi idéntica a la de Bruce; si Bruce muriera, Dios no lo quiera ¡jajaja! tendrían un apasionado substituto).



Si lo escuchas sin verlo te crees que son los originales, es un brasileño que se llama Raphael Mendes, el resto del grupo tambien lo borda.


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

DDT dijo:


> original



Aunque no da tanto en el sentimiento como la original, la música y los arreglos son "pruciosos".


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si lo escuchas sin verlo te crees que son los originales, es un brasileño que se llama Raphael Mendes, el resto del grupo tambien lo borda.



Sí, lo había oído antes, es extraordinario.

Por cierto, me voy a salir totalmente de madre para que me digas tu opinión de esta versión de "The Clansman" cantada por Blaze Baley (que fue cantante de Iron -seguro que lo sabes mejor que yo, que lo sé "de refilón"- y que creo que es un apestado de los fans de Iron).

Escúchala entera, y dime qué te parece:


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, lo había oído antes, es extraordinario.
> 
> Por cierto, me voy a salir totalmente de madre para que me digas tu opinión de esta versión de "The Clansman" cantada por Blaze Baley (que fue cantante de Iron -seguro que lo sabes mejor que yo, que lo sé "de refilón"- y que creo que es un apestado de los fans de Iron).
> 
> Escúchala entera, y dime qué te parece:



No, no lo sabia y no conocia esta cancion, la escuchare.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Original de



Se me hace curioso que esta canción tenga tantas versiones...no la veo tan especial (no digo que sea mala, pero no parece ser una canción de la que tanta gente se moriría por hacer una versión).

¿Tú lo ves como yo o crees que la canción es la hostia y que todavía le faltan unas cuantas versiones ¡jajaja!?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Abr 2022)

Tremenda versión de los japos, la violinista lo clava bien clavao . Pues te dejo una versión de ... sorpresa, hecha con sinte , a ver que te parece


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


>



Escucharé el album en el que venga (no sé cuál es) de Pink Floyd...qué canción tan bonita (original y versión).


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (23 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Escucharé el album en el que venga (no sé cuál es) de Pink Floyd...qué canción tan bonita (original y versión).



Es la cuarta canción del álbum The Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## DDT (23 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Se me hace curioso que esta canción tenga tantas versiones...no la veo tan especial (no digo que sea mala, pero no parece ser una canción de la que tanta gente se moriría por hacer una versión).
> 
> ¿Tú lo ves como yo o crees que la canción es la hostia y que todavía le faltan unas cuantas versiones ¡jajaja!?



Uy, pero si tiene muchas más, tan solo puse una muestra. 
Yo creo que debe ser por la letra.


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Blondie - Heart of Glass. Original

The Associates - Heart of Glass

Walkman - Heart of Glass 

Elyxr - Heart of Glass


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Rosie & The Originals - Angel Baby. Original

Linda Ronstadt - Angel Baby






The Chords - Sh-Boom. Original

The Crew Cuts - Sh-Boom

The Overtones - Sh-Boom






Linda Scott - I've Told Every Little Star. Original

Nancy Boyd - I've Told Every Little Star


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

The Ronettes - Be My Baby. Original

Bay City Rollers - Be My Baby

Linda Ronstadt - Be My Baby

The Pepper Pots - Be My Baby

Michael Bublé - Be My Baby

The Barberettes - Be My Baby


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

John Foxx - Underpass. Original

John Foxx & Louis Gordon - Overpass

The Psychic Force - Underpass

Zoltan Junior - Underpass




John Foxx - Europe After The Rain (TOTP 1981) Original

Celluloide - L'Europe Après La Pluie


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Ronettes - Be My Baby. Original
> 
> Linda Ronstadt - Be My Baby
> 
> ...



¡¡Has vuelto!!!! ¡¡¡YOU ARE BACK!!! ¿Dónde has estado, compañero Behind?! Y con nueva foto!!


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Tony Bennett - Blue Velvet. Primera Versión.

The Clovers - Blue Velvet 

Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet. Versión de mas éxito con mucha diferencia.

Brenda Lee - Blue Velvet

Johnny Tillotson - Blue Velvet 

Barry Manilow - Blue Velvet 

Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet (Re-Recorded In Stereo)


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡¡Has vuelto!!!! ¡¡¡YOU ARE BACK!!! ¿Dónde has estado, compañero Behind?! Y con nueva foto!!



En España, ocupado muy ocupado. Si pero es el mismo actor, Brad Dourif.


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Blondie - Heart of Glass. Original
> 
> The Associates - Heart of Glass
> 
> ...



Ninguna como la original . Hace poco la ha estado cantando Miley Cyrus y se ha demostrado que cualquier voz (aunque sea buena) no sirve para cualquier tipo de música o canción (no lo hace fatal, pero no se puede comparar con cómo queda la voz de Blondie).


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Robert Hazard - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun. Original

Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun

The Silverettes - Girls Just Want To Have Fun



The Korgis - Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime. Original

The Korgis - Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime (Album Version)

Zucchero - Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime

Erasure - Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime

Sharon Corr - Everybody´s Got To Learn Sometime


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Anita Carter - [Love's] Ring Of Fire. Original

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire

Eric Burdon & The Animals - Ring Of Fire

Wall Of Voodoo - Ring of Fire


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Dusty Springfield - I Only Want To Be With You. Original

The Tourists - I Only Want To Be With You

Karina - Ahora Te Puedes Marchar


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Bobby Helms - My Special Angel. Original

The Vogues - My Special Angel

Bobby Vinton - My Special Angel

Para mi, cualquiera de las dos versiones es mejor que la original.


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> En España, ocupado muy ocupado. Si pero es el mismo actor, Brad Dourif.



Lo sé, me gusta mucho ese actor.


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Visage - Fade To Grey. Original

Visage - Fade To Grey (Extended Version) 2016

Simi Nah feat KGB - Fade To Grey

Parralox - Fade To Grey

Vive la Fête - Fade To Grey

Exit Eden - Fade To Grey

Phase III - Fade To Grey

Big Noise U.K. - Fade To Grey

Midge Ure - Fade To Grey (Rehearsal Version, 1985)

Neon - Fade To Grey


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Robert Hazard - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun. Original
> 
> Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun



¡Mejor la versión!

Pero es muy gracioso que él diga frases como:

I come home in the morning light
My mother says, "When you gonna live your life right?"
Oh, mamma, dear, we're not the fortunate ones
And girls—they wanna have fun


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Al Bowlly - Blue Moon. "Original"

Mel Tormé - Blue Moon

Ella Fitzgerald - Blue Moon

Billie Holiday - Blue Moon

Sam Cooke - Blue Moon

Frank Sinatra - Blue Moon

Bobby Vinton - Blue Moon


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

The Buggles - Video Killed The Radio Star. Original

Bruce Woolley & The Camera Club - Video Killed The Radio Star. Original

Ken Laszlo feat. Jenny - Video Killed The Radio Star (Factory Team Remix)

Presidents Of The USA - Video Killed The Radio Star


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

The Young Rascals - Groovin' Original

War - Groovin'

Paul Carrack - Groovin'


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Brinsley Schwarz - Cruel To Be Kind. Original

Nick Lowe - Cruel To Be Kind

Ian Gomm - Cruel To Be Kind


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

New Order - Blue Monday. Original

Cicero - Blue Monday (Live)

The Man - Blue Monday

Trevor Horn (feat. The Rev Jimmie Wood & The Sarm Orchestra) - Blue Monday

Clan of Xymox - Blue Monday

Rabbit In The Moon - Blue Monday

Megan McDuffee - Blue Monday

Thomas Hedemann - Blue Monday




New Order - Your Silent Face. Original

I Satellite - Your Silent Face


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Bobby Helms - My Special Angel. Original
> 
> The Vogues - My Special Angel
> 
> ...



Especialmente la de Bobby. Tenía una voz peculiar que suena a voz de doblaje o de una categoría superior a la voz humana normal (no porque pueda hacer muchos altos o bajos, es la mismísima voz y su timbre y resonancia...o algo por el estilo ¡jajaja!).


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio Prieto - La Novia. Original

Julie Rogers - The Wedding



Thelma Houston - Do You Know Where You're Going To. Original

Diana Ross - Do You Know Where You're Going To




Patsy Cline - She's Got You. Original

LeAnn Rimes - She's Got You


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Tubeway Army / Gary Numan - Are 'Friends' Electric? Original.

Weezer - Are 'Friends' Electric? 

Triptides - Are 'Friends' Electric? 

Airlane feat. Susan Hyatt - Are 'Friends' Electric? 

Parralox - Are 'Friends' Electric?


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Brenda Lee - I'm Sorry. Original

Pat Boone - I'm Sorry 

Bobby Vee - I'm Sorry

Billy Joe Royal - I'm Sorry


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

George Harrison - My Sweet Lord. Original

Billy Preston - My Sweet Lord

The Chiffons - He's So Fine. Yo no se nada.


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Gary Numan - Cars. Original

Fear Factory - Cars (Remix) 

Nine Inch Nails & Gary Numan - Cars (live in London)


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Petula Clark - Chariot. Original

Little Peggy March - I Will Follow Him

Rick Nelson - I Will Follow You


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

The Supremes - Where Did Our Love Go. Original

Soft Cell - Where Did Our Love Go?



Melinda Marx - What - Sped Up Version. Original

Judy Street - What

Soft Cell - What?



Soft Cell - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye. Original

David Gray - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye

Jools Holland His Rhythm And Blues Orchestra & Marc Almond - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye



Soft Cell - Bedsitter. Original

Fairlight Children - Bedsitter


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Skeeter Davis - The End Of The World. Original

Brenda Lee - The End Of The World

Herman's Hermits - The End Of The World

Nancy Sinatra - The End Of The World

Lobo - The End Of The World 

Sharon Van Etten - The End Of The World

Exposé - The End Of The World


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

The Human League - Don't You Want Me. Original

The Human League - Don't You Want Me (Extended Dance Remix)

Alcazar - Don't You Want Me

Neon Trees - Don't You Want Me

French Horn Rebellion - Don't You Want Me

Glee Cast - Don't You Want Me


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Patsy Cline - Crazy

Willie Nelson - Crazy

Linda Ronstadt - Crazy

LeAnn Rimes - Crazy


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

ABBA - I Am The City

I Satellite - I Am The City


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

The Temptations - Ball Of Confusion. Original

Tina Turner - Ball Of Confusion

Love and Rockets - Ball Of Confusion


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Skeeter Davis - The End Of the World. Original
> 
> Brenda Lee - The End Of The World
> 
> Sharon Van Etten - The End Of The World



No conocía la original, solo la de Sharon Van Etten. Es una canción increíble y la voz de Brenda Lee es bonitísima (como si tuviera la nariz un poco taponada y con esas subidas abruptas).


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No conocía la original, solo la de Sharon Van Etten. Es una canción increíble y la voz de Brenda Lee es bonitísima (como si tuviera la nariz un poco taponada y con esas subidas abruptas).



¿Como si tuviera la nariz un poco taponada? Puede ser @Roquete. A veces, no sonarse los mocos es bueno jajajaja. P.D. Su voz era naturalmente especial Roquete. Sin duda fue una de las grandes cantantes de los 60. Saludos.


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> ABBA - I Am The City
> 
> I Satellite - I Am The City



La versión no es muy diferente pero le da un toque extra que la mejora (para mi gusto).


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> ¿Como si tuviera la nariz un poco taponada? Puede ser @Roquete. A veces, no sonarse los mocos es bueno jajajaja. P.D. Su voz era naturalmente especial Roquete. Sin duda fue una de las grandes cantantes de los 60. Saludos.



¡jajajaja!


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

David Bowie - Loving The Alien. Original

Rosegarden Funeral Party - Loving the Alien

Heartbreak - Loving The Alien

Icehouse - Loving The Alien 

Visage - Loving The Alien


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

New Musik - This World Of Water

New Musik - On Islands. Original

Camouflage - On Islands

New Musik - Living By Numbers. Original

dEk101 - Living By Numbers

New Musik - The Planet Doesn't Mind (12" Version) Original

X-Visitors - The Planet Doesn't Mind (Club Remix)

Como me gustaba este grupo. This World Of Water fue su mayor éxito, por eso lo pongo. También tres versiones de otras tres de sus canciones.


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

The Doors - Light My Fire. Original.

José Feliciano - Light My Fire 

Shirley Bassey - Light My Fire 

Moebius - Light My Fire (Light Sounds Dark Edit)


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere. Original

Marcia Griffiths - Everywhere


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Gary Numan - Metal. Original

Airlane feat Susan Hyatt - Metal

I Satellite - Metal

Poppy - Metal


Gary Numan - M.E. Original

Wand - M.E.

METZ - M.E.


Tubeway Army - Down In The Park. Original

Foo Fighters - Down In The Park


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Maurice Williams & The Zodiacs - Stay. Original

Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - Stay

Marx & Spencer - Stay


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> New Musik - This World Of Water
> 
> New Musik - On Islands. Original
> 
> ...



¿Qué disco me recomiendas de New Musik?. Me gustan.


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

David Bowie - Starman. Original

Duran Duran - Starman

Garbage - Starman 

Claudio Mingardi - Medley Of Star With Starman


----------



## Roquete (23 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere. Original
> 
> Marcia Griffiths - Everywhere



La señora negra canta muy bien pero los arreglos de Fleetwood son una barbaridad. Recuerdo que hace un tiempo escuché la canción "Everywhere" en un equipo de algo de calidad y me quedé con la boca abierta de lo precioso que era el disco en sus arreglos...sonaba alucinante.


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Qué disco me recomiendas de New Musik?. Me gustan.



Los tres únicos que sacaron, New Musik - From A To B (1980) , New Musik - Anywhere (1981) y New Musik - Warp (1982)











New Musik - This World Of Water

New Musik - Living By Numbers

New Musik - Sanctuary

New Musik - Straight Lines

New Musik - While You Wait

New Musik - Changing Minds

New Musik - Churches

New Musik - They All Run After The Carving Knife

New Musik - Warp

New Musik - The Planet Doesn't Mind


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

The Three Degrees - When Will I See You Again. Original

Billy Bragg - When Will I See You Again

Thomas Anders - When Will I See You Again 

Marcia Griffiths - When Will I See You Again


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

The Edsels - Rama Lama Ding Dong. Original

Rocky Sharpe & The Replays - Rama Lama Ding Dong





The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird. Original

The Cramps - Surfin' Bird


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

The Human League - Empire State Human. Original

The Human League - Empire State Human (Remastered 2003)

Parralox - Empire State Human

dEk101 - Empire State Human

Marsheaux - Empire State Human



The Human League - The Black Hit Of Space. Original

Sarah Nixey - The Black Hit Of Space

Parralox - The Black Hit Of Space (UFO in 4K)

Beborn Beton - The Black Hit Of Space


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Richard Berry And The Pharaohs - Louie Louie. Original

The Kingsmen - Louie Louie

Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Louie Louie

Iggy Pop - Louie Louie


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Gary Numan - Metal. Original
> 
> Airlane feat Susan Hyatt - Metal
> 
> ...



La música de Gary Neuman es muy molona.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Edith Piaf - Hymne à l'amour. Original

Kay Starr - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)

John Gary - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)

Esther Phillips - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)

Shirley Bassey - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)

Nana Mouskouri - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)

Brenda Lee - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)

Jackie Trent - If You Love Me (Really Love Me)




Paloma San Basilio - Himno al amor (Hymne à l'amour)


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Maurice Williams & The Zodiacs - Stay. Original
> 
> Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - Stay
> 
> Marx & Spencer - Stay



Es difícil acercarse a la original, y no lo consiguen. Al menos la de Marx&Spencer es simpática.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La música de Gary Neuman es muy molona.



Entonces eres un Numanoid, Numanoide en español, que es como se hacen llamar los seguidores de Gary Numan. Pionero del Synthpop/rock , sus mejores lps fueron los que hizo entre 1978 y 1983. P.D. Gary Numan tiene el síndrome de Asperger, esto unido a su personaje, le hacia parecer un tipo muy raro, algo que le vino de perlas con matices, claro esta. Pongo unas pocas canciones de Tubeway Army y Gary Numan.


Tubeway Army/Gary Numan - Down In The Park Live 1979

Gary Numan - We Are Glass

Tubeway Army - We Have A Technical

Gary Numan - We Take Mystery (To bed)

Tubeway Army - Me, I Disconnect From You

Gary Numan - Noise Noise

Gary Numan - Cars

Tubeway Army - My Love Is A Liquid 

Gary Numan - M.E.

Tubeway Army - My Shadow In Vain


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Boz Scaggs - We're All Alone. Original

The Walker Brothers - We're All Alone

Rita Coolidge - We're All Alone


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Peter Schilling - Major Tom (Coming Home) Original

Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom (Coming Home)

Apoptygma Berzerk - Major Tom (Coming Home) (Technomancer Feat. Angst Pop Remix)



Duran Duran - Girls On Film. Original

Bjorn Again - Girls On Film



Johnny Warman - Will You Dance With Me? Original

Nasa - Will You Dance With Me?



The Human League A.K.A. The Men - I Don't Depend On You. Original

Parralox - I Don't Depend On You (80s Aerobics in 4K)


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

The Four Esquires - Love Me Forever. Original

Eydie Gormé - Love Me Forever

Marion Ryan - Love Me Forever

Jodie Sands - Love Me Forever

Paloma San Basilio - Quiéreme siempre (Love Me Forever)


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Donna Summer - I Feel Love. Original

Sam Smith - I Feel Love



Giorgio Moroder - From Here To Eternity. Original

Hananas - From Here To Eternity



Cerrone - Supernature. Original

Lene Lovich - Supernature



Propaganda - Duel. Original

Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Duel



Genesis - Land Of Confusion. Original

Jim Daneker - Land Of Confusion


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

The Toys - A Lover's Concerto. Original

Sarah Vaughan - A Lover's Concerto

Cilla Black - A Lover's Concerto

The Supremes - A Lover's Concerto

Lecia & Lucienne - A Lover's Concerto

Nancy Boyd - A Lover's Concerto



Les Surfs - Par amour pour toi (A Lover's Concerto)

Karina - Concierto para enamorados (A Lover's Concerto)


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out. Original

Cris Gunther - Steppin' Out

Kurt Elling - Steppin' Out

AM & Shawn Lee - Steppin' Out



Peter Godwin - Images Of Heaven. Original

Missing Persons - Images Of Heaven


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Dionne Warwick - Do You Know The Way To San Jose. Original

Frankie Goes To Hollywood - San Jose (The Way)

Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey. Original

Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Ferry Cross The Mersey


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Dave Edmunds - I Knew The Bride. Original

Nick Lowe - I Knew The Bride When She Used To Rock And Roll

Huey Lewis & The News - I Knew The Bride When She Used To Rock And Roll





The Contours - Do You Love Me. Original

The Hollies - Do You Love Me

The Dave Clark Five - Do You Love Me


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Weezer - Island In The Sun




a-ha - Take on Me. Original

Weezer - Take on Me

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) Original

Weezer - Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)

Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World. Original

Weezer - Everybody Wants to Rule the World

Toto - Africa. Original

Weezer - Africa


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Little Anthony & The Imperials - Tears On My Pillow. Original

Lou Christie - Tears On My Pillow

Bobby Vee - Tears On My Pillow

Timi Yuro - Tears On My Pillow

Johnny Tillotson - Tears On My Pillow

Aaron Neville - Tears On My Pillow

Boyz II Men - Tears On My Pillow

Kylie Minogue - Tears On My Pillow

New Edition & Little Anthony - Tears On My Pillow

La estupenda voz de Little Anthony marca la diferencia, eso si, las demás versiones no están nada mal, especialmente la de Kylie Minogue.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Messages. Original

Rosegarden Funeral Party - Messages

White Town - Messages

Jeff McCall - Messages




Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Electricity. Original

Page - Electricity




Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Souvenir. Original

Neil Ramshaw - Souvenir

Nicky & Nicky - Souvenir

Indie Moon - Souvenir


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

@Behind the Mask , me voy a dormir, que me caigo de sueño. Te dejo una canción que seguro que conoces. Ya me dirás si te gusta (o si te gustaba de siempre). Muy buena noche, me alegra que hayas vuelto (y con tanta fuerza; mañana acabaré de revisar todo lo que has puesto).


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Behind the Mask , me voy a dormir, que me caigo de sueño. Te dejo una canción que seguro que conoces. Ya me dirás si te gusta (o si te gustaba de siempre). Muy buena noche, me alegra que hayas vuelto (y con tanta fuerza; mañana acabaré de revisar todo lo que has puesto).




Wayne Cochran - Last Kiss. Original

J.Frank Willison And The Cavaliers - Last Kiss

Elvis Presley - Last Kiss

Me parece bien. Escuchare la canción y ya te diré mi opinión. Gracias, igualmente. Pongo tres mas y me marcho. Buenas Noches Roquete.


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Donna Summer - I Feel Love. Original
> 
> Sam Smith - I Feel Love
> 
> ...



De la de Génesis me gusta mucho más la versión. De la de Moroder creo que también.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> De la de Génesis me gusta mucho más la versión. De la de Moroder creo que también.



Estoy con unos domingueros de domingo Roquete, tenemos que comer y tal. Gracias por echarle un vistazo a lo que he puesto y por tu critica. Por la tarde te atiendo si estas. P.D. Dos canciones clásicas mas y las versiones mas destacadas. Saludos.


Lipps Inc - Funkytown feat. Cynthia Johnson

Pseudo Echo - Funkytown

Alcazar - Funkytown




Yazoo - Only You

The Flying Pickets - Only You


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Estoy con unos domingueros de domingo Roquete, tenemos que comer y tal. Gracias por echarle un vistazo a lo que he puesto y por tu critica. Por la tarde te atiendo si estas. Saludos.



Pero hombre, no necesito que me contestes in situ o en el momento. No te preocupes. Disfruta de tus domingueros y tu domingo, Behind.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Neil Diamond - Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon. Original

Urge Overkill - Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon

Biddu Orchestra - Girl, You’ll Be A Woman Soon


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Neil Diamond - Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon. Original
> 
> Urge Overkill - Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon
> 
> Biddu Orchestra - Girl, You’ll Be A Woman Soon



Pero bueno, no sabía que era de este señor.

¿Son buenos sus discos? Porque esta canción al menos es una barbaridad de buena y bonita. 

Y como ocurre a veces, Urge Overkill la coge y la eleva al Olimpo.Es decir, una canción increíble a unos pasos de ser una canción extraordinaria.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero bueno, no sabía que era de este señor.
> 
> ¿Son buenos sus discos? Porque esta canción al menos es una barbaridad de buena y bonita.
> 
> Y como ocurre a veces, Urge Overkill la coge y la eleva al Olimpo.Es decir, una canción increíble a unos pasos de ser una canción extraordinaria.



¿No? No se yo. A mi me gusta Neil Diamond, tiene discos muy buenos y otros no tanto, pero vamos, la cantidad de canciones buenas que tiene es mas que notable. Sin duda, un grandísimo artista el señor Diamond. Me quedo con la original y la versión de Biddu Orchestra.


Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline

Neil Diamond - Solitary Man


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out. Original
> 
> Cris Gunther - Steppin Out
> 
> ...



Me gusta mucho la última versión y la de "jazz" está muy bien cogida (le pega mucho).


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Behind the Mask , me voy a dormir, que me caigo de sueño. Te dejo una canción que seguro que conoces. Ya me dirás si te gusta (o si te gustaba de siempre). Muy buena noche, me alegra que hayas vuelto (y con tanta fuerza; mañana acabaré de revisar todo lo que has puesto).



Esta canción me suena haberla escuchado, el caso es que se parece a otra y no se si es esta o la otra, la que me suena (Ya me dirás si te gusta (o si te gustaba de siempre) No esta mal.


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Dave Edmunds - I Knew The Bride. Original
> 
> Nick Lowe - I Knew The Bride When She Used To Rock And Roll
> 
> ...



I knew the bride se parece mucho (en varias partes) a una canción famosa de los Dire Straits (me gustaría saber cuál fue primero).

Y...cuanto me gusta "Do you love me". Vuelvo a lo del Rejetón: estas canciones sí que son muy bailables y animosas y no el rejetón.


----------



## Roquete (24 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Messages. Original
> 
> Rosegarden Funeral Party - Messages
> 
> ...



Souvenir es una de las canciones pop (no sé si synth o techno, o qué demonios es este estilo) más bonitas del mundo. Yo no sé cuántas canciones tremendas tienen OMD.

Las versiones también muy bonitas.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Abr 2022)

Lindsey Buckingham - Holiday Road. Original

Catch This Beat - Holiday Road

Monica Matocha - Holiday Road





John Denver - Annie's Song. Original

Roger Whittaker - Annie's Song

Jeane Manson - Annie's Song





Supertramp - It's Raining Again. Original

Supertramp - It's Raining Again. O+S

80's Pop Band - It's Raining Again

Roger Hodgson - It's Raining Again (Live)


Forer@ @Roquete. Te dejo que mañana es lunes y tengo cosas que hacer. B/N.


----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Souvenir es una de las canciones pop (no sé si synth o techno, o qué demonios es este estilo) más bonitas del mundo. Yo no sé cuántas canciones tremendas tienen OMD.
> 
> Las versiones también muy bonitas.



(Souvenir es una de las canciones pop (no sé si synth o techno, o qué demonios es este estilo) más bonitas del mundo) Sin duda @Roquete, es una preciosidad de canción. Es una pena porque ya no se hacen canciones así. Synthpop seria el estilo. "OMD", muchas. Una grandísima banda. P.D. "Antes de irme" ¡Souvenir a tutiplén!


Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Souvenir

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Souvenir

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Souvenir (Demo)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Extended Souvenir

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Choir Song (Rough Mix)


----------



## Roquete (25 Abr 2022)

Descubierto hoy:

On Broadway-Original de George Benson


Majísima versión de ¡Gary Numan! (descubierto gracias al patrocinador del hilo @Behind the Mask ¡jajaja!)


----------



## gañan (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## gañan (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## gañan (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## gañan (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (25 Abr 2022)

gañan dijo:


>



Madre, no parece la misma canción ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (25 Abr 2022)

gañan dijo:


>



Mejor la versión.


----------



## Roquete (25 Abr 2022)

He encontrado esta versión de "There's a light that never goes out" que es bonica:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 May 2022)

La voz ya sabemos que es imposible y tal, pero es una versión bastante maja. Yo igual me hubiera tirado a la piscina y habría roto el cordón umbilical de la batería machacona típica del Pornography...tirado hacia algo más melódico, a ver que salía, pero bien, vaya.


----------



## Vorsicht (5 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya que ha salido Dolly Parton, escuchar a Eldritch cantando "Jolene, te suplico por favor no te lleves a mi hombre"...



Doblo:



y cambio de tercio (a medias):


----------



## Hermenauta (5 May 2022)

La original es cojonuda, pero esta version es buenisima.


----------



## Roquete (5 May 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> La original es cojonuda, pero esta version es buenisima.



SAbe tocar todo (más o menos). Con esa cara solo podía ser una tía inteligente ¡jajaja!


----------



## IMPULSES (6 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hello



No me parece mejor q la original, demasiado aguda su voz en las notas altas


----------



## Vorsicht (6 May 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> La original es cojonuda, pero esta version es buenisima.



...elafo!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> No me parece mejor q la original, demasiado aguda su voz en las notas altas



Pero eso se compensa con la letra, que es muy superior a la original.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Doblo:
> 
> 
> 
> y cambio de tercio (a medias):



Me gusta más la versión de Mirey cilius o como se escriba


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Me gusta más la versión de Mirey cilius o como se escriba



La de Mirey Cilius es mejor y la de Wait Estaips tamién


----------



## Vorsicht (6 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La de Mirey Cilius es mejor y la de Wait Estaips tamién



Amos no jodáis! Miley lo que hace es interpretar, más o menos. No versiona nada, no arregla nada (bueno no sabe, en todo caso sería su banda).

Mirad, un ejemplo de lo que digo. No es lo que me gusta, pero me parece original, al igual que la versión de Dolly de Stairway to heaven quye he puesto, con su arreglo country, que sí es una pasada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Amos no jodáis! Miley lo que hace es interpretar, más o menos. No versiona nada, no arregla nada (bueno no sabe, en todo caso sería su banda).
> 
> Mirad, un ejemplo de lo que digo. No es lo que me gusta, pero me parece original, al igual que la versión de Dolly de Stairway to heaven quye he puesto, con su arreglo country, que sí es una pasada.



Tamién es verdac, pero la Miley la canta con la mismísima Dolly

y esta versión te gosta?


----------



## Vorsicht (6 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tamién es verdac, pero la Miley la canta con la mismísima Dolly
> 
> y esta versión te gosta?



No te lo creerás, pero creo que he rastreado y escuchado casi todas las versiones de ese tema (que me parece una maravilla en su delicada simpleza, Dolly es un portento). Y ese al igual que el que he puesto, no son de los que me gustan, pero me parecieron muy originales, muy atrevidos y eso me agrada, lo valoro, pero no son mi estilo. Me gustó más esta por ejemplo:


----------



## Vorsicht (6 May 2022)

Una versión que me ha sorprendido especialmente ha sido "You are my sunshine" por de "The dead south". Le han cambiado hasta el modo, me parece de una valentía tremenda, a parte de que ahí hay músicos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No te lo creerás, pero creo que he rastreado y escuchado casi todas las versiones de ese tema (que me parece una maravilla en su delicada simpleza, Dolly es un portento). Y ese al igual que el que he puesto, no son de los que me gustan, pero me parecieron muy originales, muy atrevidos y eso me agrada, lo valoro, pero no son mi estilo. Me gustó más esta por ejemplo:



La original no nesecita mejoras


----------



## Vorsicht (6 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La original no nesecita mejoras



Efectivamente, completamente de acuerdo. Pero lo de las versiones es muy interesante, es una forma de creatividad, aunque ciertamente lo verdaderamente creativo (¿?) es hacer algo nuevo, original y que guste o llegue. Pero para eso no ha nacido todo el mundo.
Hay más Rubinsteines que Beethovenes!


----------



## Roquete (6 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Amos no jodáis! Miley lo que hace es interpretar, más o menos. No versiona nada, no arregla nada (bueno no sabe, en todo caso sería su banda).
> 
> Mirad, un ejemplo de lo que digo. No es lo que me gusta, pero me parece original, al igual que la versión de Dolly de Stairway to heaven quye he puesto, con su arreglo country, que sí es una pasada.



Tienes razón, pero aquí existe esta confusión: versión como una nueva forma de mirar a la misma canción vs. versión como: la canta esta u otra persona.

La primera acepción es la correcta, porque, como dices, lo otro no es una versión. 

Pero es cierto que, muchas veces, da gusto escuchar la misma canción cantada por alguien que la canta mejor (como "The first time" cantada por Celine Dion o por Johny Cash -que no hay color-). Al escuchar la misma canción cantada por otra persona la gente suele expresar "me gusta más -o menos- esta versión).

Por cierto, Miley canta canciones de otros con mejor o peor resultado: la de Jolín, muy bien; la de Heart of Glass...¡que callen a esa mujer! ¡jajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (6 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Hay más Rubinsteines que Beethovenes!



Qué buen comentario.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (9 May 2022)

Dire Straits: Brothers in arms



Joan Baez:


----------



## Roquete (9 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Dire Straits: Brothers in arms
> 
> 
> 
> Joan Baez:



Madre, parece otra canción.


----------



## ajenuz (11 May 2022)

La interpretación de este muchacho de este clásico de la electrónica primigenia, y que amo desde pequeño, es soberbia, pero lo que más me emociona, sin duda, es cómo saca a relucir su amor por el sonido Oldfield -a partir del minuto 1.10-:


----------



## ajenuz (11 May 2022)

Hay muchas versiones rockeras de los 60-70 basadas en el Dies Irae, pero creo que me quedo con la que hizo esta banda suiza de progressive rock:




Aunque, la de Visitors del gran Massiera es también tremebunda -y más progresiva, la verdad; la de The Shiver (1969) es más psych/proto prog:


----------



## Roquete (11 May 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> La interpretación de este muchacho de este clásico de la electrónica primigenia, y que amo desde pequeño, es soberbia, pero lo que más me emociona, sin duda, es cómo saca a relucir su amor por el sonido Oldfield -a partir del minuto 1.10-:



¿Estás seguro de que no eres tú?. Tiene mucha pinta de Burbujero ese chico ¡jajaja!.


----------



## Roquete (11 May 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Hay muchas versiones rockeras de los 60-70 basadas en el Dies Irae, pero creo que me quedo con la que hizo esta banda suiza de progressive rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran aportación.

Pareces saber mucho. ¿Por qué no te pasas por el hilo de "Discos que cualquier monguer cultural debería conocer" y dejas los discos que hayas escuchado y creas que todo el mundo debería escuchar.

Gracias, ajenuz.

Edito: la versión de "The Visitors" es una maravilla.


----------



## ajenuz (11 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Gran aportación.
> 
> Pareces saber mucho. ¿Por qué no te pasas por el hilo de "Discos que cualquier monguer cultural debería conocer" y dejas los discos que hayas escuchado y creas que todo el mundo debería escuchar.
> 
> ...



No, bueno, de siempre amé la música, y abracé muchos, pero muchos estilos. Yo siempre digo, que más que ser ecléctico, hay que saber escuchar con el corazón, sea lo que sea... A ver, que constituya lo que yo denomino arte sonoro, no cualquier cosa que tenga ritmo. ;-)

Agradezco tu ofrecimiento, y me pasaré oportuna y humildemente.

Edito: no doy con el hilo, ponme el enlace directo. Gracias.

Edito a tu edición: es una absoluta obscenidad progresiva del gran productor Massiera.





__





Jean-Pierre Massiera - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













R.I.P. Influential French Music Figure Jean-Pierre Massiera | Exclaim!


Jean-Pierre Massiera — the cult musician/producer often called "the French Joe Meek" — has died. While details surrounding his death are fog...



exclaim.ca


----------



## Roquete (12 May 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> No, bueno, de siempre amé la música, y abracé muchos, pero muchos estilos. Yo siempre digo, que más que ser ecléctico, hay que saber escuchar con el corazón, sea lo que sea... A ver, que constituya lo que yo denomino arte sonoro, no cualquier cosa que tenga ritmo. ;-)
> 
> Agradezco tu ofrecimiento, y me pasaré oportuna y humildemente.
> 
> ...



Creo que no sé poner el enlace de la forma bonita, así que te lo pongo de esta forma cutre (te mando directamente a la última página para que empieces a aportar ¡jajaja!):

Discos completos que todo humano -todavía monguer cultural- debería conocer...


----------



## Roquete (13 May 2022)

Más versiones de canciones de Brian Ferry hechas por el mismo Brian Ferry (lo bien que canta-cuenta este hombre y lo asquerosita que es su presencia -véase el vídeo original de "Dance Away"..)

Reason or Rhyme:


Y su versión años 30 (a mí me gusta más):


Dance Away:


Y la versión instrumental tipo años 30:


Edito: qué letra tan sencilla y bonita tiene Reason or Rhyme:

Why must you shed such tender tears 
In the evening of your years 
No other love could stem the tide 
Of the loneliness I hide

Open your heart and let me live 
All the promises I could give 
The sun and moon and all the stars 
They bow down to you 
Whenever you pass 
In a world of fading sadness 
An emerald ring, a photograph

That look in your eyes the brush of your cheek 
These are the moments in life that I seek 
No reason or rhyme, no presence of mind 
Just a dance to the music of time


----------



## Obi (13 May 2022)

"Cry For You" - Jack Thammarat.


----------



## Inyusto (14 May 2022)

No se si han salido ya, pero todas las de rumbakalao de los 90, Los Sobraos, Sándalo, Azuquita....INNOS MUSIKALES


----------



## AzulyBlanco (14 May 2022)

Pocas versiones mejoran claramente la original. Para mi con claridad solamente:

- With a little help of my friends. Cocker versionando a TheBeatles.
- Nothing compares to you. La tonta del bote de Sidney Oconnor consigue superar la original de Prince.


Y luego tenemos casos como este que no se si mejora o no, pero tiene merito hacer una versión de trip-hop sobre una canción de Neil Young, y que quede bien claro.


----------



## Zbigniew (14 May 2022)

Richie Havens ,here comes the sun( Harrison) .


----------



## Roquete (16 May 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Richie Havens ,here comes the sun( Harrison) .



@Zbigniew , no seas "vaguini", pínchanos un vídeo de Youtube que nos permita apreciar la versión.
Por favor, sí, gracias. jajaja!


----------



## Zbigniew (16 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Zbigniew , no seas "vaguini", pínchanos un vídeo de Youtube que nos permita apreciar la versión.
> Por favor, sí, gracias. jajaja!



No me va a creer, no se hacerlo.Soy analógico


----------



## Roquete (17 May 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No me va a creer, no se hacerlo.Soy analógico



¡jajaja!, Pero bien que estás en el foro todo el día dale que te pego ¡jajaja!.

Lo pongo yo por usted para que su personaje no sufra:


Por cierto: una versión bien maja (una verdadera versión y con músicos que saben lo que hacen).


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 May 2022)

No Remorse, de Metallica.



La versión de Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Roquete (17 May 2022)

Esta es una versión que me he encontrado hoy. No está mal, pero la original no es buena, sino perfecta y lo perfecto vive el mundo Ideal y es intocable.

Original- Y te vengo a buscar de Battiato (en su versión en español):


Versión hecha por C.S.I.


----------



## Roquete (17 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> No Remorse, de Metallica.
> 
> 
> 
> La versión de Cannibal Corpse.



¿Te gusta más la original o la versión?


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Te gusta más la original o la versión?



La versión.


----------



## Roquete (31 May 2022)

Original: The hills are alive - de la película musical "Sound of Music".


Versión de Laibach...mucho mejor (eso sí, con esa copia de la voz de Rammstein que parecen hacer muchos...bueno, tal vez es Rammstein quien copia):


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Jun 2022)

Que pasada de bicho...


----------



## Roquete (16 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que pasada de bicho...



¡jajaja! eso sí que son verdaderas versiones (canto libre y de sonidos inesperados pero que a la vez "acompasan" -o como quiera Dios que se pueda expresar eso- bien con la música).


----------



## Mephistos (4 Ago 2022)

Original:


Me gusta más la improvisación que se marca el sueco este en el programa de talentos. Muy buena voz:


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Ago 2022)

The Isley Brothers - Harvest For The World

The Christians - Harvest For The World


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Ago 2022)

Eddie And The Subtites - Gina

Chuck E. Weiss - Gina

Josie Cotton - Gina

Stray Cats - Gina


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Ago 2022)

Andy Williams - Can't Get Used To Losing You

Paul Anka - Can't Get Used to Losing You

Julie London - Can`t Get Used To Losing You

Chad & Jeremy - Can`t Get Used To Losing You

The English Beat - Can`t Get Used To Losing You


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Ago 2022)

Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind

Andy Williams - If You Could Read My Mind

Olivia Newton-John - If You Could Read My Mind

Viola Wills - If You Could Read My Mind


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Ago 2022)

Boffalongo - Dancing In The Moonlight

King Harvest - Dancing In The Moonlight . La mejor y la de mas éxito fue esta.

King Harvest - Dancing In The Moonlight 2 (Olcott Version)

Toploader - Dancing In The Moonlight


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Ago 2022)

The Skyliners - Since I Don't Have You

Don McLean - Since I Don't Have You

Guns N' Roses - Since I Don't Have You

Ronnie Milsap - Since I Don't Have You


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Ago 2022)

The Tymes - So Much In Love

The Shangri-Las - So Much Love

Polly Brown - So Much Love

Sweet Pea Atkinson & Was (Not Was) - So Much In Love

Timothy B. Schmit - So Much In Love

Art Garfunkel - So Much In Love

All-4-One - So Much In Love

Alan Paul - So Much In Love


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

Las tetas de micobete. Por cierto TODAS las canciones de siniestro son versiones. Son como Weird Al Yankovitz en salvaje.




Cumbres borrascosas. Curioso que la única versión decente sea de un jevi.




Me mola este anatema sobre África de Totó, que eran la hostia.


----------



## kronopio (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

No es que sea mejor que la original, pero da para paja


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

Curiosidades de las evoluciones.








《车库惊魂》片头曲 SANTA BABY-EARTHA KITT


音乐视频：《车库惊魂》片头曲 SANTA BABY-EARTHA KITT



tv.sohu.com







Fats waller, infravalorado, quizá ahogado por sus ragtimes.






Esta es curiosa como terminó siendo un éxito de los sesenta.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ago 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Knowing me and knowing you de Abba por Angie McMahon:




Madre mía, qué cantante más sosa, qué forma de destrozar un tema tan melódico (para MI gusto)

Ni punto de comparación la versión original con "fuerza" y cantada por una diosa con esta versión soporífera de esa cantante que no tiene melodía ni tiene nada. Pero supongo que para gustos los colores.


Una versión de esa de ABBA que al menos no da ganas de dormir:




Otra:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## kronopio (31 Ago 2022)

Hace tiempo me sorprendió descubrir un plagio con esta canción de Nina Simone,si no es un plagio se le parece.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## gañan (24 Sep 2022)




----------

